# above, me, below



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Okay so the story thread has gone a bit mad but is still surviving.
lets try something new.

for this you have to write a statement about the person posting above and below you aswell as yourself.

for example:
above: has a ferret
Me: I have brown eyes
below: this person may have a cat.

for the below you have to predict obviously
the next person then says true or false to the statement and continues.

okay I'll start

above: there is no one
Me: I dye my hair alot.
below: is female?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
above: likes snakes
me: like Iron Maiden
below: hates eggs?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

True (unless they're fried to death )
above: likes foxes?
me: I sometimes profer the company of animals to humans
below: owns or owned a gerbil at some point?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

true
above: dont clean her room for weeks on end
me: love animals 
below: likes to have fun


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

True 
above loves dalmations?
me loves my chemical romance 
below loves fry ups


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false
Above: loves dogs
Me: blue eyes
Below: likes jellied eels


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

false,
above loves border collies,
me,have 5 children
below, has eaten chocolate today,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
above: wants a holiday
Me: have 4 children
Below: loves cheese on toast


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

true
above: loves to chat
me: wants a utonagan pup mm
below: like to drink
lol


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> true
> above: loves to chat
> me: wants a utonagan pup mm
> below: like to drink
> lol


true! lol
above: likes the snow
me: needs to dettox
below: needs more drink!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

true,
ABOVE, very good at art,
ME, i am 5 ft 9,
BELOW, very cheeky, gets in trouble,,


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

ABOVE: Has a nice smile
ME: Am naughty but nice
BELOW: Loves firemen


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

false.
Above is pretty
me, like's a flirt
below, likes to flirt


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
Above: likes to tease magik
Me: hates coffe and tea
Below: likes to fish


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

LOLOLOLOL
True
Above is a nice person
me, likes lager
below is a nutter


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true lol
Above: has a good sense of humour
Me: likes to swim under water
Below: hates bananas


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

false,
ABOVE, starting diet next week,
ME, already ON diet,
BELOW, game for a laugh,


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

true
above: fascinated by pole dancing
Me - a but outrageous
below: keeps her partner on his toes


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

true lol
above: must be mad
ME: is mad
below: totally mad


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

TRUEEEEEE 
Above, is mad
me, is a crank
below, is crankier


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

False.
Above has an interesting Avatar
Me - hate poor spelling and grammar!
Below - has more than one species of pet


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
Above: has a good name
Me: spells wrong when typing quickly (sorry dogsdinner)
Below: has more than 2 children


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

False.
above is chatty
me, Has also got poor spelling and grammer aswell lol
below has worse spelling and grammer ( hopes ) ;D


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

probably true
above, has a wicked piccy
me, is tired
below is waiting for a sunday roast?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

false
Above - has extraordinary purrsonality;
me - prefer to nibble;
below - enjoying a power.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

True 
Above, is soooo funny
Me, is pissed
beow, is a bigger piss ed then me


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

True...sooo very true rofl 
Above looks like vin deisel 
Me, needs pizza 
Below, needs more pizza


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

True
Above: Fancies me
Me: Very handsome
Below: Fancies me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, fances himself,
ME, have brown eyes,
BELOW, wants to get fit,


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

false - am already fit
Above - liar she does fancy me
Me - Thinking about breakfast
Below - about to deny her love for me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true I dont love you
Above: keeps a mirror on him at all times
Me: likes horse riding
Below: hates soup


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

True
Above, thinks his gods gift
Me, has green peepers
Below, loves country music 


U beat me to it vix lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> True
> Above, thinks his gods gift
> Me, has green peepers
> Below, loves country music
> ...


 hee hee whoops


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> True
> Above, is soooo funny
> Me, is pissed
> beow, is a bigger piss ed then me


oh - thats sounds just beautiful! hate false and pretending ones.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> True
> Above, thinks his gods gift
> Me, has green peepers
> Below, loves country music
> ...


Above - not into Fireman
me - cat mad lady
below - fancies me brother


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

False, i fancy you, gizza kiss gorgeous lol joke btw 
Above, love's cats 
me, loves all bull type dogs
Below, wants a spider as a pet


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false, there is enough in my shed 
Above: fancies elena hee hee
Me: hates parsnip soup
Below: fancies vin diesel


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
Above:likes doing the house work
Me: does not tell secrets
Below:eats dog biscuits


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL false, tryed dog chews tho rofl.
Above has loadsa secrets she don't tell
Me, so do i  
Below, has done something bad for a dare.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

I believe so
above: has a good laugh
me: tired
below: is wearing a black top?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

False, I have a white top on lol.
Above, has a great sence of humer.
Me, feels sick 
Below, Hates eggs


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

false
above: wants more dogs
me: wants some sleep without someone snoring
below: wants a ant farm


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false
above:is my mum lol
me: my eyes hurt from doing work
below: doesn't go to collage


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, has to go to work tomorrow,
ME, staying at home tomorrow,
BELOW, loves laying on the beach,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

True 
Above takes good picture's.
Me is going shopping tomorrow
Below is going to work tomorrow


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, has to share the computer with her other half,
ME, trying to get fit,
BELOW, has to wear a wig as they have no hair,


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

False ( not yet anyways ) 
Above has the cutest lil baby girly x
Me, Is just getting a drink
Below is a shopperholic


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

ROFL TRUE 
Above is showing her other half up by beating him on wii
Me has never played a wii in ma life
Below is gonna be asleep by 1.o clock lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

True: I went to sleep at 10pm
Above: In need of a holiday
Me: Stolen my kids christmas present - Wii
Below: Probably about to slag me off with their 'above' statement!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

True: I dont HAVE to but am
Above: Used to be fun
Me: Had 2 Bacon Butties - PIG!
Below: Supports the war in Iraq


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> True: I dont HAVE to but am
> Above: Used to be fun
> Me: Had 2 Bacon Butties - PIG!
> Below: Supports the war in Iraq


false 
above: is such a flirt
me: need a holiday 
below: loves marmite


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

True: I do love marmite
Above: Has a sore throat
Me: Have a voice like an air pilot
Below: Hates Big brother!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, is a player,........
ME,loves dark chocolate
BELOW, never tells the truth


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

False - NEVER tells the truth would be a big shout
Above - is a playerette
Me - Am shy really
Below - Is pregnant but doesn't know it


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Very very false 
above: has short hair
me: just had pasta
below: wishes they just had pasta


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, carols daughter,
ME, wish i was free and single,
BELOW, really loves themself,


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

False, im not bad tho 
Above, is a nun and assistant.
Me, is bored rotton (
Below cleaned pet sh:OT up today


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

False: I was out of house for 5 am but got some to clear up when I decide to return home
Above: Still needs a holiday
Me: Just had some exciting news - will keep you posted!
Below: Really likes me


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Above has a big head
Me, deffo needs a holiday ( ur right ) 
Below needs to come with me


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Above has a big head
> Me, deffo needs a holiday ( ur right )
> Below needs to come with me


WOW - she didnt say its FALSE!!!

depends where.....
above - fell in love with my bro
me - i need of cup of tea
below - loves soup of today


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Elena said:


> WOW - she didnt say its FALSE!!!
> 
> depends where.....
> above - fell in love with my bro
> ...


FALSE, LMAO, i think magik is a nice guy, fall stop 
above, thinks iv'e fallen inlove wiv her bro 
Me, don't love magik
Below love's me rofl


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, good for a laugh,
ME,,,could do with a drink,
BELOW, has had afew to drink,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

True 
Above needs more rep, like me 
Me, Needs a DRINK hehehe
Below, has a wierd fantasy 

ps i edited this post lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE
ABOVE,needs MORE reputation,
ME, needs more reputation tooooooooo,
BELOW, please give me reputation,


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok hunnnny 
Above puts on makeup well nice.
Me, is gonna dry my hair now, toodlez pip 
Below needs to spread it about abit more to do rep lmao.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, is on his way home now,
ME, feel full after my pasta,
BELOW, is just gong to have something nice to eat,


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

False, Full up coz i had tomato and bazil pasta 
Above is full up
Me, has a beer in me hand ( whippeeee ) and is lounging around again hehehe
Below love's elvis


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,( but my mum does lol)
ABOVE, is getting drunk on beer,
ME, im drinking tia maria,
BELOW,is in a happy mood,


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

True 
Above lurvvvs tia maria
Me loves elvis hehehe
Below is on there way to getting drunk tonight


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> True
> Above lurvvvs tia maria
> Me loves elvis hehehe
> Below is on there way to getting drunk tonight


false! yuk! had enough!
above: thinks about nothing but drink..
me; loves tattoos
below; loves teasing the opposite sex!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

True: I do
Above: Loves to be teased
Me: Really tired
Below: Needs a bath


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

False, had one earlier 
Above owns a bar
Me is watching elvis on turner classic movie's as i write 
Below is thinking of getting a takeaway.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

ROFLMAO, thats the way to do it lol.

False, i picked it earlier wile watching eastender 
Above makes me laugh
Me needs to go to AA 
below is addicted to this site?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Haha TRUE 
Above lurvsss her smileys 
Me deffo needs a new hobby lol
Below loveshorror movies


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

true

above - professional giggler
me - love cherrries
below - cuddling a dog


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

False
Above - Mad as a Hatter 
Me - Up early again
Below - Not a friend of mine


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Above: Ego the size of Canada 
Me: To tired to go to work 
Below: Is gunna cheer me up!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

True: - how far are you from Sheffield?
Above: Going to give some poor kid detention today
Me: Tired also but love being up early. I have the sleep pattern of a pensioner this week
Below: Loves egg mayo


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> True: - how far are you from Sheffield?
> Above: Going to give some poor kid detention today
> Me: Tired also but love being up early. I have the sleep pattern of a pensioner this week
> Below: Loves egg mayo


false!!!
above:ego the size of the world!!
me:looking forward to starting afresh this 2008
below;is very sensitive


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

True: very offended by the ego comment!
Above: Loves Hagis
Me: Looking forward to the same old sh*t in 2008
Below: Bout to say I have a massive ego...


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> True: very offended by the ego comment!
> Above: Loves Hagis
> Me: Looking forward to the same old sh*t in 2008
> Below: Bout to say I have a massive ego...


haha!! true!! 
above; has a massive ego ( i said ego )
me; hates haggis
below;has skeletons in the closet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,,, i have many skeketons,haha,
ABOVE, great party host,
ME, bored and need a bit of excitment,
BELOW, has a tale to tell all,


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

True/false - I do have a tale to tell but not for all to here
Above - A Screw
Me - an Innmate
Below - hasn't had it in a while!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, will offer to help me out,
ME, may take him up on offer,
BELOW, needs to go jogging,


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

true

above - fancies Daz
me - hate jogging
below - wants to get married


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> true err...
> 
> above - Likes egging
> me - hates irresponsible pet owners
> below - likes dressing up


TRUE 
Above: Loves animals
Me: Am sick today 
Below: Has been rude to someone today.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,,,,,,
ABOVE, loves her little one with all her heart,
ME, going for a shower in a minute,
BELOW, drinking beer, and plenty of it,,,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> true daz is
> above is going to be wet in a while
> me getting strange looks
> below going out this weekend


false..yuk! had enough!
above; in love 
me; not in love 
below; doent know what love is


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

False: I love myself
Above: Miserable?
Me: Happy
Below: Up early


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> False: I love myself
> Above: Miserable?
> Me: Happy
> Below: Up early


true. always up early
above; paranoid
me;just about to go for a run
below; deciding what to have for breky


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

false - had breakfast
Above - Hungry?
Me - Not Hungry
Below - drug adict but will never admit it


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

False  Beer addict yes, drug addict no way.
Above, Not hungrey.
Me, is very hungrey 
Below is starving marvin


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

false - not hungry
Above- Doesn't like her picture taking
Me - thirsty
Below - would like to go on a date with me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, if it involved drink
ABOVE, tired needs his bed,
ME,got a sore arm,
BELOW, feels fed up,...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

True, im sick of cooking 
Above was after my beer lastnight
Me, is still starvin
Below is going to go out clubbing tomo night.


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> TRUE, if it involved drink
> ABOVE, tired needs his bed,
> ME,got a sore arm,
> BELOW, feels fed up,...


true..
above; me thinks has a crush on someone 
me; had enough of men
below; cant get enough of men!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

false
above: like women then lol lol   
me: need more pain killers
below: needs a big cuddle from their pets


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> false
> above: like women then lol lol
> me: need more pain killers
> below: needs a big cuddle from their pets


true!! lol
above; oh wise one
me; not quite likin women, not that bad yet!! 
below;is feeling tired


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

False, im quite lively tonight 
Above, was wrong thinking i have a crush on some1 
Me, DOES NOT HAVE A CRUSH ON MAGIK 
Below has just farted


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, is just gonna crack open a beer,
ME, wish i had a beer,
BELOW, doesnt drink beer,


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

False  hehehe
Above is out of tia maria and wishes she had beer
me, needs to stock up on more beers
Below is an alcoholic 

ps im not going next hehehe


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,LOL
ABOVE, also an alcoholic,
ME, just having some tia maria,( last little bit,)
BELOW, wishes they had a beer,


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

TRUE, SOOO VERY TRUE  ( of to get some inna min )
Above admited to being an alcoholic








Me is admiting aswell








Below is thinking of getting a cat


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

false: yuck like horror and action
above: got life time suppy of beer or wish had
me: dont like beer only bodintons
below: loves firemen


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, wants a wolfie pup,
ME, sick of tia maria,
BELOW, ready for an early night,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> TRUE,
> ABOVE, wants a wolfie pup,
> ME, sick of tia maria,
> BELOW, ready for an early night,


true 
above;understanding
me;feeling better
below;gonna make my night!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> TRUE, if it involved drink
> ABOVE, tired needs his bed,
> ME,got a sore arm,
> BELOW, feels fed up,...


Which one Is you arm sore - that one which held mouse?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

bullyb said:


> true
> above;understanding
> me;feeling better
> below;gonna make my night!


FALSE!!!
Above - *Whiskey drinking woman!*
Me - cooked horrible venison soup today 
Below - expecting surprise......


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

True: But I'm not expecting it as it wouldn't be a surprise!???
Above: My tired sister
Me: Sore throat
Below: Does not have a crush on magik!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE,works to hard,
ME, need to go back to bed,
BELOW, gonna go jogging today,


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

False: My throat hurts so going to get some sleep so am fresh for tonight
Above: Does not have a crush on Magik
Me: Has a crush on Magik
Below: Does not like football


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> False: My throat hurts so going to get some sleep so am fresh for tonight
> Above: Does not have a crush on Magik
> Me: Has a crush on Magik
> Below: Does not like football


true, dont like football
above; burns the candle at both ends
me; is sick of drinking green tea but detox is nearly over!
below; wants to tell me some gossip!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

False: I'm too secretive for gossip
Above: Has a crush on Magik
Me: Love drinking green tea
Below: Drives a silver car


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE above- missing his mum
me-loves cats
below- hooked to pet forum


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, mothers magik,
ME, annoys magik,
BELOW, flirts with magik


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE- am his mum
ABOVE- admires Magik
ME- has not had a brandy for over a month
BELOW- cant drive


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, is doing well, i would love a brandy,
ME, tired arm still aching,
BELOW, loves swimming,


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE- cant swim with bad arm
ME- dont look right in a swim suite anymore
BELOW- likes wearing boots


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE/
ABOVE, needs to spend more mornings on here,
ME, spends all day on here,.
BELOW, is 24/7 on here,


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE
ABOVE-likes dressing up
ME- going to visit more often
BELOW-HATES MORNINGS


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Esined said:


> FALSE
> ABOVE-likes dressing up
> ME- going to visit more often
> BELOW-HATES MORNINGS


true
above; has been missed...
me; feeling inspired
below; likes twiglets


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE-says the nices things
ME- must get some house work done
BELOW-wishes they had a cleaner


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, 
ABOVE, is finding it hard to leave the computer and get on ,
ME, gotta take my dogs out,, but dont feel like it,
BELOW, is thinking what to have for lunch,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> TRUE, & fish n chips is at the top of the list at mo
> ABOVE, is not up to walking the dogs yet,
> ME, is getting hungrier by the minute,
> BELOW, is already having lunch,


true..the ryvita crackers and tomato are yummy...
above: is trying to make me drool talkin about fish and chips
me; glad detox is nearly over..yay!
below; is wishing they were going out tonight


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE- 2nd best person you will meet
ME- haveing a tea break
BELOW- waiting for children to come home from school


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

FALSE

above - her first best person is Magik
me - dont have children
below - is pregnant


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> FALSE
> 
> above - her first best person is Magik
> me - dont have children
> below - is pregnant


eeek! i hope not!
above; better not be a clairvoyant!
me; better not be pregnant!
below;likes tuna


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE- on the pill
ME- to old
BELOW-loves dogs


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

True

Above - really wants a baby boy
me - dont wants to spend a second on cooking
below - must get doggie's for a walk


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE but i didnt till i read that
ABOVE- got soup for tea as other half already had fish and chips
ME- dont know what to cook
BELOW- got dinner worked out


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

TRUE

above - hates her only daughter
me - chucking everything in oven in as minute
below - needs a poo


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

false

above - having a fun
me - wants to read "His dark materials" rather than cooking
below - cant wait till end of detox and having a pint


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE- missed her mum
ME- missed my family
BELOW- haveing a lazy evening


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

50/50

above - HATES HER ONLY DAUGTER
me - upset with mum's cruelty
below - never gets upset


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

NOT TRUE- you upet me
ABOVE- tooo sensitive
ME- love my family
BELOW-nice person


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, thank you,
ABOVE, very good mum,
ME,just had a sandwhich,
BELOW, going to get drunk,


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

False, staying in watching a dvd 
Above, did'nt have a big tea
Me, had turkey for dinner lol
Below is bored


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, is drinking a can of beer,
ME,, feel ready for a bath and bed,
BELOW,is going to lay in bed in the morning,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

True 
Above, Wants beer bath and bed 
Me, Has to go coz daughters and co are downstairs 
Below, Is going to have a layin in the morning aswell 

Toodlez peeps x


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

TRUE but only becouse wont sleep at night

Above - honest person
me - cheeky, naughty, weird, cool, etc etc
below - going to wet a bed


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

false, but would like to

above - sweet and innocent
me - dreaming to get vixie back
below - giggling to herself


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE- just dreaming about being adopted so she can run away with Magik
ME- had too much vodka
BELOW-happy


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

TRUE: Happy to hear that mum sooo honest - drinkng vodka and saying silly things.

above - going to buy me expencive perls and beg for forgivness
me - love magik as a BROTHER!!!
below - envy to my mom for getting drunk


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE  envy myself
ABOVE- getting some lovely pearls
ME-want my daughter to be happy
BELOW- confused


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

false

above - much better mum than was in Morning
me - filling a bit happier thinking of perls
below - STOP DRINKING THAT VODKA!!!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

NOOOOOOOO
ABOVE- jealous
ME- going for it
BELOW-sober


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

above - more and more NORMAL person with each glass;
me - not jealuce - got a Guiness
below - long lost friend


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

False: I'm your brother
Above: Crazy sis
Me: Up early again
Below: About to go food shopping?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

TRUE

Above - the best brother I've ever had
Me - going to shop a lots of cat food
below - lapping soup of the day


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false (i had pasta)
above: is a lovely person
me: have a head ache 
below: has a son


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

False - well I hope not
Above - Closet goth
Me - My hand hurts
Below - wine gives them head ache


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false - i like wine, white or rose.
above: wishes they were as cool as the "closet goth"
me: am one cool person
below: is probably much cooler


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

true - I am much cooler... I own a bar ffs!!!
Above - Hates anything main stream
Me - Need a shave
Below - needs a shave too


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false - i shaved my beard off this morning 

above: a bar doesn't make someone cool, its what they serve 
me: doesn't hate everything mainstream just alot of it 
below: has seen the film fight club


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> false - i shaved my beard off this morning
> 
> above: a bar doesn't make someone cool, its what they serve
> me: doesn't hate everything mainstream just alot of it
> below: has seen the film fight club


true and crap
above: needs to clean bedroom up
me: done to much cleaning
below: need to clean


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

False - no that's what my girlfriend is for
Above - A victim
Me - About to get bollocked for being sexest
Below - About to boll0ck me for being sexest


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

False, Not bothered to go into it lol 
Above simply is A SEXES GIT.
Me, fancysssss  a KABAB
Below is thinking of going out somewhere soon.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, needs to stock up on beer,
ME, just had a sausage and onion sarnie,
BELOW, needs to exercise,


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

False, i do enough of that lol.
Above is full up on sarnie's
Me is still thinking of a kabab
Below is glad vixie is back  ( wb vix  x )


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, eaten her kabab,
ME,just eaten pasta,
BELOW, fancies some chocolate,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true am watch ing it now
above: loves her smilies
me: feel sick after too much chocolate
below: is going clubbing tonight


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, 
ABOVE, has just been a piggy and eaten to much cake,,
ME,, watching pimevil
BELOW, also going to watch primevil


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false im watching the recruit lol
above: wants to be clubbing?
me: slightly cold
below: is enjoying a quiet night in with a glass of wine


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> false im watching the recruit lol
> above: wants to be clubbing?
> me: slightly cold
> below: is enjoying a quiet night in with a glass of wine


true...but without the wine 
above;would love me to tattoo her 
me; been busy tattooing all day
below;hates tattoos


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false I like them I have one
Above can draw really well
me wants another tattoo
below also wants a tattoo


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

true. im getting one this year hopefully 
above: is lovely to talk to
me: really bored for some reason.
below: is amused?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE<
,ABOVE, frightens the life out of MM,
ME, cant wait to go to bed,,tired,
BELOW,, will be on the forum for hours,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

false

above - just about to receive a pm
me - going to London Tomorrow
below - having a pint with icecream


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

unfortunatly false 
above: wanst mm to get my mum a utonagan puppy lol
me: about to watch fight club or the beach
below: is probably tired


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, is layed out on the settee,,
ME,,, bored and thinking of bed,
BELOW, wants to liven things up,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

true


above - WANT HER MOM TO HAVE A UTONAGAN PUP
ME - WANTS CAROL TO HAVE A UTONAGAN PUP
BELOW - WANTS CAROL TO HAVE A UTONAGAN PUP


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

True
Above - Is plotting something with collie, I'll be ready for you!!!
Me - Am tired
Below - Has a dark secret


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,, i have afew.
ABOVE, is on the lookout,
ME, plotting something,
BELOW, wants to know whats going on,


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

True - But I think I'm on to you!
Above - Would never be a secret agent
Me - Like an SAS soldier!!!
Below - Loves a man with a shaved head!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, would make a good detective.
ME,, hopeless with secrets,ha ha ha
BELOW, just got out the shower,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE , needs to go back to bed and get other half to look after her,
ME having a lazy day,
BELOW, need to go for a jog,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

True - Haven't been all week due to cold weather
Above - Needs the love of a good man
Me - Hungry
Below - Will be eating Yorkshire Pudding later?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false

Above: is having dinner at his parents
Me: neds more sleep
Below: wishes they were on holiday


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, is relieved there back on site,
ME, listening to Shayne Ward,,
BELOW, is starting to feel hungry


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, want more than a cuddle,
ABOVE,, is eating her lunch now,
ME,, just having a cuppa,
BELOW, doesnt want to go to work tomorrow,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

true (well collage)
above: doesn't live in london
me: lives in london
below: lives in the westcountry?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, has a very funny mum,
ME, havent taken my dogs out yet,, 
BELOW, been off line scoffing her face,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

True, Had my dinner 
Above needs to take the dogs out
Me is going to take mine soon
Below is thinking of taking a nice hot soak in the bath.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,, gotta take me dogs out first,,lol
ABOVE,is thinking of opening a can of beer,

ME,, dont have any beer,
BELOW, needs a hair cut,,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> FALSE,, gotta take me dogs out first,,lol
> ABOVE,is thinking of opening a can of beer,
> 
> ME,, dont have any beer,
> BELOW, needs a hair cut,,


true!!
above; real life agony aunt!!
me; wanting something sweet
below; is watching a film


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, they are watching dancing on ice,
ABOVE, needs a cuddle,
ME, needs a drink
BELOW, needs to stop eating chocolate,,,lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

True 

Above: needs a night out
Me: drinking Baileys
Below: needs to start eating chocolate


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,,ha ha ha,,
ABOVE, needs to share her baileys with me,,,lol
ME,, waiting for me baileys,
BELOW, wouldnt say no to a baileys,, with ice,,of course,,,


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE, likes to share
ME, watching a film
BELOW, bored


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
above: going to share my baileys
Me: still drinking baileys
below: has had too much baileys 
you beat me too it Esined


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

true
ABOVE to slow
ME hate it when that happens
BELOW got their feet up


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

True 
Above lurvvvs her cats
Me has beers whoohoo 
Below wants a pet piglet.


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

False

Above: Likes to keep the peace

ME: Have Green Eyes

Below: Has to go to a wedding this year?


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

BredaKim said:


> False
> 
> Above: Likes to keep the peace
> 
> ...


True

Above: likes to chat

me: needs to be on a beach with a cocktail 

Below: wishes they were on the beach too


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

50/50


Above - favorite relative of Daz
Me - first time on line Today (its 00.29 am!!!)
Below - snooring loudly


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, having a cuppa,with feet up,
ME, now watching eastenders
BELOW,also watching eastenders


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

NEVER!!!
Above - lost her stitches Today
Me - alone at home
Below - snacking on something nice


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false
Above: went to london yesterday
Me: Needs to eat something nice
Below: needs a drink


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

already on Guiness

above - sipping baileys
me - not alone at home any more (unfortunately)
below - trying to figure out how old is Colllie


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

True lol , that is no lie, was wondering the other day as it goes lmao 
Above is on guiness
Me, is gonna go bed in a min
Below is aching all over.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, makes everyone smile,
ME, not much sleep feel tired
BELOW,, has to go to work soon,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

False  not today.
Above needs to catch up on her kipp
Me feels exactelly the blooming same 
Below is gonna have a nice relaxing day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

falce - hectic as hell

above - going to pub tonight
me - wanna to have a very lazy day
below - missing someone very much


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, busy with her kittens,
ME,, tired need my bed,
BELOW, has been shopping,


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

False, Did that yesterday afternoon.
Above is still tierd
Me is going to go tidy up house soon.
Below wants to work with animals


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

err true already do

above : fed up with house work
me: need to find something to do 
below: wants to win lotto


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,,,
ABOVE,puts up with MM
ME, just got in from the school
BELOW, needs new clothes


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

always hee hee
Above: loves blue merles
Me: just got back from shopping
Below: needs to go shopping


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
Above, very wise
ME cooking dinner
BELOW eats worms


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

True, Very tasty on rolls  Hehehe
Above is cooking dinner
Me has just finished cleaning house from top to bottom 
Below will clean house tomoz


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false, can't be bothered lol
Above:loves cleaning
Me: hates cleaning
Below: wants to hire a cleaner


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE
ABOVE, got a house full of food,
ME, just had my tea,
BELOW, ready for early night


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> FALSE
> ABOVE, got a house full of food,
> ME, just had my tea,
> BELOW, ready for early night


too true!!
above; is dying to put feet up
me; isnt sleeping
below; is hyper!!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> FALSE
> ABOVE, got a house full of food,
> ME, just had my tea,
> BELOW, ready for early night


true
ABOVE likes cleaning
ME have to be in the mood
BELOW likes their shoes shiny


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Esined said:


> true
> ABOVE likes cleaning
> ME have to be in the mood
> BELOW likes their shoes shiny


true!! i have a thing about shoes 
above; isnt in the mood..
me; isnt in the mood either...
below; is in the mood..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,, to tired,
ABOVE,needs to stop detoxing and get drunk
ME, also needs to get drunk,
BELOW, can come with us and get drunk,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes please 
Above: needs to buy a bungalow hee hee
Me: wants to win the lottery
Below: wants to join the navy


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> FALSE,, to tired,
> ABOVE,needs to stop detoxing and get drunk
> ME, also needs to get drunk,
> BELOW, can come with us and get drunk,,


TRUE
ABOVE, i now know her secret
ME bed in half an hour
BELOW got their feet up


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, loves her cats,,,,,,
ME,, dont have a cat at the moment,
BELOW,, would love a little kitty cat,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh yeah.
above - curious by nature
me - slightly too
below - doesnot care


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, has a charming brother,!!!!!!!!!!
ME, dentist today,
BELOW, will be on forum all day,!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false um true um false hmmmmmmmmmmmm
Above: hopes its just a check-up
Me:going running today (and then a collapse havent been for ages)
Below:is going for a run also


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE !!!!!!!!!!
ABOVE, will be out of breath in 10 minutes,
ME,,, will sit here laughing at her,
BELOW, thinks we are mad,!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false I know we are lol
Above: is laughing at me
Me: hoping it stops raining b4 run
Below: is confused


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,,, all ways confused,,lol
ABOVE,, going jogging soon,,
ME, feel like being naughty,
BELOW, want to be naughty to,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
Above: is going to be naughty
Me wants people to use the naughty step again
Below: is already naughty


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, in need of some chocolate,
ME, full up from tea,
BELOW, going to be up late,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
Above: loves to flirt
Me: never Flirts
below: needs lessons in flirting


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

True - I would not know how to flirt
Above - Likes rugby, charlotte church and other welsh traditions
Me - Got head ache but dont worry I'll be ok
Below - dreams of being my wife


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, wants me to be his wife,
ME,, going to say yes,
BELOW, also wishes she was his wife,


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

False (we are related!)

Above - crazy about my bro
me - like everyone being crazy about my bro
below - thinking of how to surprise him


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
above: loves her brother
Me: needs some sleep
Below wants to go to bed too


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

true

Above - will see a nightmare about marrying Magik
me - will see a nightdream about magik marrying Collie and Vixie
below - going to get jealus


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

False 
Above love's walking her cats in nz
Me love's walking my dogs in the woods at night coz it scares me hehehe.
Below would love to go to a haunted house for 2 nightsssss woooo woooo


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,, i would love to,, if someone would come with me,,,,,,,
ABOVE,is coming with me to a haunted house,
ME,,got a lazy day to,,,,,,,,,
BELOW,,, is very busy and cant stay long,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

True
Above: likes ghosts
Me: Going to help my mother chose a pup
Below: Wants a new pup


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, might come back with a pup herself,,lol
ME,, jealous cos i want one,
BELOW, has to many pets,!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

False, I want more, I just can't offord nomore 
Above wants to go to haunted house.
Me, Would love to go with her
Below wants to come to


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

(WHOOPS _ thats had to be addressed to Colls) true ( first they are - rets! - and than - breeding cats!)

Above - going to pay my brother for private grammar lesson(S);
Me - love horses but cant have one;
Above - needs to be careful on the road Today


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> False, I want more, I just can't offord nomore
> Above wants to go to haunted house.
> Me, Would love to go with her
> Below wants to come to


False

above - great fun;
me - wants to go to a haunted house alone;
below - craving for a cup of tea


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, 
ABOVE, needs agood nights sleep,
ME, just putting kettle on,
BELOW, would like me to make them a cuppa to,


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

True

Above - got a lovely dogs
me - wanna blue merle
below - can only thympatise


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE,, has some great pictures of her bro,
ME, cant stop laughing at pictures of her bro,
BELOW, wishes they looked like her bro,


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

LOL False.
Above can't stop laughing at pictures of wes
Me thinks there really funny aswell
Below fancys Magik with pink hair.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

50/50 - I am trying to pursue him to grow it a bit longer


Below - great company to go out
Me - being a bit dissappointed lately
Below - have a cunning plan for Tomorrow


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

True - I have a cunning plan to go on a Rottie meet at Lytham St Annes but I havent told OH yet shhhhhhhh!!!!

Above - needs to not be too disappointed
Me - needs to get more sleep
Below - Loves Rottweilers


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

true (they are about the size of my cats!)

Above - doindg the right thing
Me - would love to go too
Below - getting concerned


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

true - have been concerned
Above - get's it wrong 
Me - Tired
Below - Sexy


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

true


Above - could be less shy
Me - spoiled by my brother
Below - getting it wrong too


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

hmmm 
Above lurvvs her bro
Me don't ( lol )
below loves him aswell.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

trues,
ABOVE, is a really good laugh,
ME,needs to take my dogs out,
BELOW, has allready taken the dogs out,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false (got to go soon)
Above: is great company
Me: needs some sleep
Below: had a long lay-in


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

True - managed until 8.00 am its a miracle!!!

above - doesnt deserve bad rep
me - need to get off the pooter
below - is a moron


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, needs to stop eating them coconut rings,!!!!!!
ME,, bored,
BELOW, going to make us smile,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true (I'll find a pick of me first thing in the morning)
Above: shouldnt be bored I'm here hee hee
Me: bored too lol
Below: thinks I'm loopy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, i think your dopey,
ABOVE, shouldnt be bored got me here,
ME,, cheered up now
BELOW, wants to pig out on cakes,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

False (not a fan of caks)
above:is brunette
me: watching Domino
below: works in an office


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

true and false - there is an office in the club!
Above - not a fan of cak..maybe constipated?
Me - Regular as clock work
Below - Needs a hair cut


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE loves the attention from women,
ME, need some attention,
BELOW, falling asleep


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

True
Aboeve: loves attention
Me: would also like some attention
Below: is going to give us some attention


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

False, not bothered lol.
Above loves her new puppy
Me, so do i lol.
Below needs to wash up.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,, ha ha ha oh washed up,
ABOVE, makes me laugh,, would love to on girls night out with her
ME,, need a beer,
BELOW, all ready on the beer,


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

True lol, Just this sec went and got 1 ( my daughter just got me them bless)
Above needs a beer
Me is offering collie a beer ( ur very lucky ) hehe
Below also needs to wash up.  wile drinking beer


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

False - but wouldn't say no tthe beer
above - hot blond
Me - just hot!
Below - not hot


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, 
ABOVE, ladies man,
ME,, still bored,
BELOW,, very sexy,


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

TRUE.
Above - Hot Brunette
Me - still hot
Below - agrees with everything I've put


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

lol u crank.
Above is a male tart.
Me is drinking beersssss yum
Below wants to join me


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

true

above - very generous
me - love beeerrsssssss
below - dont know what to say


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

true????
above - ??????
Me- ?????
Below - does know what to say


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

falce

above - 
me
below


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,,,,,
ABOVE,, makes me laugh,,,
ME,,feeling really p***** of,
BELOW,, happy and enjoying life,


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> TRUE,,,,,
> ABOVE,, makes me laugh,,,
> ME,,feeling really p***** of,
> BELOW,, happy and enjoying life,


JUST WHY ARE YOU P//////OF???

true

Above - must have a good drink
me - going to cook tonight.argh...
below - feeling very popular and in demand


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE,, makes everyone laugh,
ME,,,having a drink tonight,
BELOW, also wants a drink tonight,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> FALSE,
> ABOVE,, makes everyone laugh,
> ME,,,having a drink tonight,
> BELOW, also wants a drink tonight,,,,,,,,,


VERY True 
Above is having a drink tonightys
Me, so the hell am i  very unlike me tho 
Below is going somewhere today.

Or in vix's case, sailing somewhere


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee true true I like a nice boat ride
Above: wants to join me on my sailing trip
Me: makes a good captain
Below: wants to wear a sailor suit (or just the sailor)


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hee hee true true I like a nice boat ride
> Above: wants to join me on my sailing trip
> Me: makes a good captain
> Below: wants to wear a sailor suit (or just the sailor)


OOOOO true true true ( on the last bit ) 
Above is sailing somewhere on her boat
Me im going wiv her lol
Below wants to come aswell.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, loves a man in uniform,
ME,, loves a man in nothing,
BELOW,, thinks im rude,


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL true, But its good is'nt it 
Above loves naked men
Me, Don't blame her 
Below wants to lend one of my strippers.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE,
ABOVE, has got me excited talking about male strippers,
ME,,, picturing a male stripper,CORRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
BELOW,, is a stripper,, maybe not a male one,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> TRUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE,
> ABOVE, has got me excited talking about male strippers,
> ME,,, picturing a male stripper,CORRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> BELOW,, is a stripper,, maybe not a male one,


true but only when I get into the bath 
Above:loves male strippers
Me: wouldnt mind one
Below: wants to take up belly dancing


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

False, Ild scare u peeps off.
Above wouldnt mind a male stripper
Me, is sick of them
Below wants to be a stripper


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

falce

Above - dont care about fireman
Me - didnt had to try that hard
Below - climbing a pole right now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE,,got pint of champagne,
ME, need pint of champagne,
BELOW, hates champagne,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dont know?
Above wants to kill Magik
Me will help
Below wants to help too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, looking forward to our night out,
ME, also looking forward to our night out,
BELOW,,, needs a hot bath,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
Above: going to get drunk on our night out
Me: also going to get drunk
Below: never drinks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,,HAHAHA
ABOVE, will fall asleep on the train,
ME, will catch the wrong train,,
BELOW,, dont catch trains, but drives,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false
Above: please dont catch the wrong train lol
Me: will hopefully not miss her stop while sleeping 
Below: has travel sickness


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

False
Above: Offers her a couple of matches
Me: Needs two of them for myself
Below: Want to go to a health spa for a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

true (with all my cats!)

Above - deep thinker
Me - worried about bro;'s dissappearance
Below - keeps him in her car boot


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> true (with all my cats!)
> 
> Above - deep thinker
> Me - worried about bro;'s dissappearance
> Below - keeps him in her car boot


false...the basement
above...is suspisous
me...innocent
below...the real guilty one


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false I promice
Above: had a nice break
Me: spending too much time in the bathroom with.......
Below: wants a bath


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

true


Above - bathroom pexxxrt
Me - modest like an angel
Below - wants to join Vixie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, loves her cats,
ME,, feel tired and down,
BELOW, also feels down,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
Above: is a good friend
Me: is trying to cheer up
Below: is very happy


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> true
> Above: is a good friend
> Me: is trying to cheer up
> Below: is very happy


true..
above; needs chocolate
me; feels good
below; wants pizza


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

No ta just eaten!
Above Me: Doesn't look like a tattoo artist Not that I know what one is supposed to look like lol
Me: is completely knackered after a LONG day at work
Below me: feels much the same!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE,works to hard,
ME,, feel really down,
BELOW,, is staying up late,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

probably
Above: is tired
Me hopes Collie feels better soon
Below wants to have some supper


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

false (too late)

above - very intelligent
me - wondering why Collie is soooo down
below - going to ask her in a morning


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE,a caring friend,
ME,, tired and need to go have a good time to cheer up,,,
BELOW,,, has agood idea how to cheer me up,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

True, Loads alcohol, a sexyyyy fireman or stripper will do ya 
Above needs a nice handsome male to massarge her
Me needs one aswell.
Below feels worn out aswell


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE, has gone,,dont know where,??????
ME,feeling much happier,
BELOW, is on a tea brake,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

false - on hot chocolate

Above - should do a lots of shopping
Me - being plucked by a cat
Below - going to win a lottery tonight


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true true true
Above: very wise
Me: going to win the lottery
below: wants a share


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

true true true...

Above - very generous
Me - as soon as get that share - will move house closer
Below - running to the shop to buy a lottery ticket


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE TRUE TRUE 
ABOVE, makes me smile,
ME, fingers crossed for the lottery,
BELOW,, must also go buy a ticket


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

TRUE!! (buy two lol)!
Above me: Hope she wins too!!!
Me: Oh God! would love to win....what I could do!
Below me: Can't help thinking what he/she could spend all that money on lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

true 

Above - managinh her stuff very well
Me - forgotten to buy a ticket
Below - having a pint


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Flase
above: is a lovely person
me: about to watch pirates of the caribbean
below: wishes they were watching johnny depp


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

I wish! LOL
Above me: Good for a laff
Me: Just got rid of daughter to her own room after girly chat
Below me: umm....Thinks there is nothing better than the sound of the sea


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

false - but i do like its sound

Above - had a pint of vodka
Me =- definitely going to bed NOW!!!!
Below - wants a cuddle


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i wouldn't mind 
above:needs to sleep before she passes out on her pc 
me: is enjoying the site which is johnny depp as jack sparrow 
below: should also be off to bed?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
just got up,,lol
ABOVE,,starts good threads,
ME,thinknig what to do today
BELOW, has lots to do,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false
above: has very good spelling
me: haven't got collage until 1 
below: is at work


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

yep - working 24/7

Above - smart and bright young lady ( with they're all would be like her)
Me - starving - didnt had any breakfast.....
Below - need weekend away....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
Above: needs one also
Me: also starving
Below: has eaten too much


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

true
above: just got her legs out
me: LOADS of work to do
below: is a vegetarian


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false..........hee hee true
Above isnt doing his work
Me: nither am I
Below: hates their job


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, looking forward to our booze up,
ME, starving,
BELOW,wants to come with us


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

lol, well maybe... 

above: eager to get lashed!
me: cant belive its nearly friday already
below: wants me to come home with them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

False, i might confuse you 
Above loves to be whipped
Me, will ask collie to do that for him
Below wants to help collie whip daves *bleep*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE TRUE TRUE
ABOVE, can hold him down
ME,, ready and waiting,
BELOW, thinks we are crazy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

true i guess! Well you definately all need some meat in you, especially vixen elite. (she said she's not had a bit of meat in her for 6 years - poor girl)

above: is considering stalking me
me: is wandering what he has let himself in for, all i wanted was cat advice!
below: probably another dominant female


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

True lol
Above is ready and waiting  
Me, is busy holding dave down for collie 
Below wants whats left of him after


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, is going to share her beers
ME,, feeling confused,
BELOW,knows what im thinking


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

mmmm firemen right lol
above : need more beer
me: got to get beer
below : be careful of flying dogs


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL WHAT!?
the fly now?
above: has lost her marbles
me: never had any to start with
below: has a full bag or marbles


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> LOL WHAT!?
> the fly now?
> above: has lost her marbles
> me: never had any to start with
> below: has a full bag or marbles


read tread 
dog ate something dead????


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> LOL WHAT!?
> the fly now?
> above: has lost her marbles
> me: never had any to start with
> below: has a full bag or marbles


Oh yeah,....true.....
Above - are you thinking what I am thinkig?
Me - thinking that Carol might postpone a new snake
Below - eating yummy sandwich


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

false
above: thinking on things steam now coming out of her head lol lol
me: not thinking at all 
below: never thinks  lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

carol said:


> false
> above: thinking on things steam now coming out of her head lol lol
> me: not thinking at all
> below: never thinks  lol


i'll have to stop laughiung before post something again


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

true, I need to think be4 i act lol.
Above is a biggg thinker
Me, never thinks
Below never thinks either.


ok tis is simalar to carols post but what the hell  x


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

true

Above fell in love with Carol
Me - dont thinking ahead
Below - fell in love with Vixie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,

ABOVE, fallen in love with her cats,
ME,, in love with no one,
BELOW, loves lots .


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

True...lots of chocolates! 
Above: needs to visit the local fire station might find a good one there lol
Me: Needs to go along with her 
Below: Wants to come too


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

definately going...
Above: is looking up the phone number for the local station
Me: is checking out coach prices...think there may be a few going
Below: is sorting out 'girly' firelady suits


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

true - for all of you

Above - going to have a nightmare about firewomen inviding her carehome
Me - missing my brother
Below - plotting something naughty


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE,not to to keen on firemen,
ME,,, love a man in uniform,
BELOW, wants a fireman to,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, healthy or not healthy,hmmmmmmm
ABOVE, wants a big fry up,
ME,, cannot decide,
BELOW, not hungry yet,


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

true - just had my brunch

Above - has a smart canning brains - should be working for CIA
Me - going to dig for Victory Today
Below - looking forward to unhealthy yummy lunch


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

TRUE 
Above is after victory today
Me, is gonna bath dogs, Yet again ( the stinkers ) 
Below is eating something yummehhh


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, only toast,
ABOVE is allways bathing stinky dogs,
ME,,fancies chocolate,
BELOW,, has loads of chocolate to share,


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

true - dark one with roasted hazel nutts

Above - going to walk her dogs in a minute
Me - having a third thought
Below - enjoying Breda's threads


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

True  She post some interesting threads.
Above is still hunting for victory
Me, is now debaiting wether to bath dogs ( not bothered but they stink )
Below is gonna offer to do them for me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, is going to get wet, 
ME,,, sat eating chocolate ginger biscuits,sshhh dont tell vixie,
BELOW,, wants to share my biscuits,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true shhhhhhh dont tell collie hee hee
Above getting a telling off from vixie
Me now eating collies biscuits
Below wants to share too


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

true

above - stealing Collies biscuits
me - nicking them from Vixie
below - going to report it all to Collie


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

true

above - planning to became a vegetarian
me - devoted meat eater
below - keeps nicking Collie's biscuits


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, i have nearly eaten all the bicuits
ABOVE, looking forward to going to a show
ME, looking forward to a lay in tomorrow
BELOW, also wants a lay in tomorrow


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false already have 
Above: wants some biscuits
Me: just ate an orange cream chocolate bar
Below: Wants to have a drink


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false (im straight edge)
above: has a very interesting picture
me: might be going to see new johnny depp film tonight
below: wants to see it in the near future


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true it looks really good
Above: is a good girl 
Me: also a good girl
Below: wants to be a bad girl


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, is lying shes BAD
ME,, very sweet girl,
BELOW, also very sweet,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

True  im as sweet as they come , well sorta 
Above is bad
Me, is as bad as the above 
Below is alot worse then us 2 put 2gether


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

*TRUE*

Above - happy with who she is
Me - devil in angel's outfit
Below - wants to learn it from me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE. can teach us a thing or two,
ME, needs to learn a thing or two,
BELOW, is very wise,


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Hmmm can be, I have my moments 
Above is having Elena teach her a thing or 2
Me, Might learn aswell
Below,Wants to go somewhere exciting TODAY.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,, i wsh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
ABOVE,, is in a giggely mood
ME,, feel like winding someone up,
BELOW,, is keeping out of my way,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

true

Above - need to clarify what she wants to learn
Me - glad to share my knowlege
Below - arguing woth someone at the moment


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

False, I was last night tho, My son lol.
Above is an extrovert
Me, is aswell.
Below is aswell lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, is having a beer later,
ME, not got any boooze,
BELOW, would also love a beer later,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

TRUE TRUE SO VERYY TRUE  can't wait lol.
Above is out of beer  terrible news 
Me, is'nt out of beers Great news
Below is gonna buy some beers if they hav'nt got none Great news


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

true

Above - a great company to have a pint
Me - great company to have a pint too
Above - should stop liking that Tia Maria and convert herself to beer


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false I love tia maria its my fave drink
Above: has beautiful cats
Me: wants to have lots more cats
Below: wants more cats too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, is going to get a cat later in the year,
ME,,havent any cats at the moment,
BELOW,, is going some where exciting,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

true - to plant non-genetically-modified garlic

Above - going to get a cat
Me - apparently a ....shy!!!
Below - cant drink Today at all


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

False, OHHHHH yes i can  ill make damn sure i will lol
Above is not shy 
Me, Needs to go to my pitt and get some shut eye 
Below went to bed at a reasonable time


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, is having a lay in this morning,
ME, was up early,,,,,,,,
BELOW, only just got up,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

False, I got woke up by my son getting ready to go firefight 
Above, Had her beauty sleep
Me, Did'nt
Below, Also had a good nights kipp


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

true


above - need to spoil herself
me- always trying
below - going to ring a friend


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, is watching her kittens,
ME,, cooking a roast,
BELOW,, is a vegaterian


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

False, i wish i was tho but meat is sooo tasty, i feel so guilty.
Above, is cooking a tasty roasty
Me, is going to my mums again for dinner ( whooopppeeeeee ) 
Below, Wishes they did'nt have to cook dinner


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
Above: is having dinner cooked for her
Me: is going to try and get out of cooking
Below: loves cooking


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,,,i just like eating it, not cooking it,
ABOVE, to poorly to cook,,,
ME, all ready started cooking,, chicken is in the oven
BELOW,, going out to lunch


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

True  my maums 
Above is aving chicken today ( free range i hope ) 
Me, Is having porky 
Below is having...hmmm...chicken?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,,, and now im full up,,,
ABOVE, is lucky her mum is cooking
ME,,, wish someone would cook for me,
BELOW,, hasnt decided what to have yet,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

True, I did'nt have to, My mum did that 4 me 
Above is nice and full up
Me, Hav'nt had mine yet coz i went shopping
Below, Is also nice and full up with roasty


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

true


Above - enjoying life
Me - trying to
Below - needs to learn to enjoy it


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

true/false. i think im doing alright
above: a cat person
me: wents shopping today 
below: needs ne clothes


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Above - did you mean "new" or "no"?
Me - not really shopaholic
Below - going to spent on closes quite a bit


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false all my money goes on kids and pets 
Above: spend her money on her cats
Me: want more money 
Below: going to give me a present


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

true

Above - nice person
Me - been gardening Today
Below - is upset


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false I'm geting a present from you
Above: is very kind
Me: cant wait to see what my present is 
Below: is eating something naughty but nice


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

true

Above - dieting
Me - eating icecream
Below - drinking vodka


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

False, drinking my last can of foster 
Above, Had icecream
Me, is knackered and about to hit the sack 
Below had to get up early this morning


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

true

Above - had a nice sleep
Me - hate Mondays
Below - working out fat bum


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

False, I need to
Above, Hates mondays
Me, so do i
Below hates mondays aswell.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, 
ABOVE, likes weekends so she can have a little lay in,
ME, dont matter what day it is, i never lay in,
BELOW, lays in every morning,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I wish  false
Above: likes mondays
Me: also likes mondays
Below: preferes the weekend


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

true although i dont always get to see my friends.
above: LIKES mondays???  (lol)
me: had a filling today 
below: forgot to do something today?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Not sure yet, unless think of something lol
Above hates filling days
Me, is wondering if iv'e forgot to do something lol
Below is hungrey but not bothered to do something to eat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

true

Above - phsychic

Me - hate waste time on cooking

Below - loves to spend all day in kitchen


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, loves to spend time brushing her cats,
ME,, loves to walk the dogs over the fields,
BELOW, doesnt have dogs,only cats,


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

False, I have dogs but no cats 
Above loves walking her dogs in fields
Me, Loves walking my dogs in the woods
Below don't give a truck where they walk their dogs.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

a truck? lol i think i know what that stands for.
true i guess.

above: likes long walks?
me: loves going for walks in the cemetery (Im not a goth magik )
below: definatly thinks im a goth now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false 
Above: is not a goth LOL
Me: also not a goth 
Below: wants to be a goth


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,,to old,lol
ABOVE, used to go daincing,
ME, can only dance when drunk,
BELOW, can dance like someone out of saturday night fever,!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

true


Above - cannot dance but wristling a pole
Me - my car is filthy 
Below - going to wash it for me


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Flase, I would'nt do me own if i had one lol.
Above, also is'nt bothered to wash cars
Me, is yet again finishing of my last can yummmehhh.
Beloww, wants shot of their OH for a newer model


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

False - I dont have one, I dumped my wife and turned gay in hope to be with Magik but sadly he's straight!!
Above - Loves Magik
Me - Like magik but dont know him really
Below - Is about to mention that great member magik who I dont know but have heard about how great he is!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,, cant really remember him,,??????
ABOVE better be careful 
ME, had a busy day
BELOW,should be working,


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

True, I should be woking
Above, Cant believe it's not butter.
Me, Looking forward to the next two weeks
Below, does not like prawns


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, not sure what there playing at,
ME, not to sure what there playing at either,
BELOW,,,wants to steer clear of the above,!!!!!


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

TRUE, I think I should steer clear of the above
Above, Not sure what game to play
Me, I suggest hangman as it's simple and educational fun for the whole family
Below, Buys caged hens eggs


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

False, But i'ld like to get a cage and stick u in it.
Me, going out shorly
Above needs to be more carfull who he sends his txt to.
Below, needs to switch their phone off


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,PHONE OFF
ABOVE, going shortly
ME, got things to do to,
BELOW,, should be busy to,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

True, Gonna go out with my sis and daughter, Might pull a sexy hunk 
Above is p*ssed of with someone
Me, SO THE TRUCK AM I
Below more then likely is aswell


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,, every woman on the forum beware ,
ABOVE,, just got saved,
ME,, allso saved,thank god,
BELOW,,watch out the player is back,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Im watching out like a hawk
Above talks very wise
Me, is going out for a laff x
Below, Beware of a male tart on this forum..just a warning


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

True: Thanks for advice eyes are peeled.
Above: you still fancy that drink?
Me: Eye's are peeled for this tart!!!
Below: Hear our warnings...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, dont worry kid,,he aint likely to get his grubby hands on me,
ABOVE,,, very wise,
ME,, have opened my eyes,
BELOW,,,WARNING WATCH OUT,, its back,!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

ooo i see
Above ty for the warning
Me, is on the alert 
Below owns a gun.


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh come on girls... what's up!?! Come on lets lay it out here... nothing we cant sort...


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

True I do own a gun but no bullets


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

AlphaMale said:


> True I do own a gun but no bullets


I bet u are loaded in more ways then one, and shoot loads aswell


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

AlphaMale said:


> Oh come on girls... what's up!?! Come on lets lay it out here... nothing we cant sort...


we sussed you ,,ok,,,,,go play your games on some other forum,,,,,


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> I bet u are loaded in more ways then one, and shoot loads aswell


only one way to find out baby...

come on crack a smile? anyone think I'd married the pair of you???


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Above is a player
above is a tart 
above lies
me, is happy


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> we sussed you ,,ok,,,,,go play your games on some other forum,,,,,


dont be like that... we could come to some sort of arrangement...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Give over wes, i aint hurt lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Above is a player
> above is a tart
> above lies
> me, is happy


well said,............


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

oh while it's all out in the open might as well be truthful.... I'm not really 28. I'm 49 and work for the post office. I'm a bit overweight too. Just looking for some kind of female attention... come on ladies.. spare some love...


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Give over wes, i aint hurt lol.


so there's still a chance!!!???


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Ty honeyyyy  anyways im gonna leave you with whats his face, And im of out to cheers meself up x c ya laters gaters x.

thats was for u collie btw.


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

see you babe...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Above.......
Me, had a good day out wiv me girls
Below is'nt feeling non to good atm.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,im feeling fine
ABOVE,needs to go get p*****
ME,will join her,
BELOW wants to join us to,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

hehehe
Above is fine ( yay ) 
me, is fine to coz i got me beer ( need more soon tho )
Below is going to get alcohol aswell.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false 
Above likes beer
Me:needs a night out
Below wants to stay in


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Hell no..false lol
Above needs a good night out
Me, i do aswell and im gonna get it
Below needs to get out aswell


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,,true true,,,,,,,,,,,,,
ABOVE, will have to come out wiv me and vixie,,,
ME,, saving me pennies,( for our night out,)
BELOW,,also saving,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
Above going to have fun on night out
Me cant wait for night out
below wants to come too


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

True, got me money jar at the ready lol
Above is saving for a night out to remember
Me, is aswell hehehe
Below is loaded and is going to offer to pay for us all 

oops that was meant to be after collies post lol, AHH well it sorta blends in hehe


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,,( if i win the lottery away,)
ABOVE,her jar is half ful
ME ,my jars empty,
BELOw, aint got a jar ready yet,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
Above: wants to fill her jar quickly
Me : is going to get a jar soon
Below: has no idea what we are on about lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,, i know EXACTLY what your talking about,
ABOVE,, my best friend,
ME, jars filling up,
BELOW,,, another very goood friend,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope to think so 
Above needs a bigger jar if im coming, bigger jar = more beers rofl
Me, has a massive jar
Below better have an even bigger jar hehehe


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, my jar is now a bucket,lol
ABOVE, makes me laugh,
ME,,, im stupid,
BELOW,, will have to keep an eye on us,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm trying LOL
Above is a good friend
Me: has met a great bunch of friends on here
Below: donating money to our trip LOL

whoops you beat me and colie you are NOT STUPID


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I'm trying LOL
> Above is a good friend
> Me: has met a great bunch of friends on here
> Below: donating money to our trip LOL
> ...


ROFL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> ROFL


what you laughing at,,,,your just as stupid,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

none of us are we just chose to lose our mind on the odd occasion LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE an agony aunt
ME, needs an agony aunt,
BELOW, needs a pint,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
Above has me as an agony aunt
Me: the resident agony aunt
Below: needs my help


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

true - can you dig?

Above - absolutely hapmless
Me - having a lovely red wine
Below - cracking others jars


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

False, I'm cracking open another can tho lol
Above is a bigger p*ss ed then all of us put 2gether on the quiet
Me, must drink more water
Beolw wants my beeer  ( fight ya for it ) 



ps..forget about the more water bit..water = s**t


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

True - but I wouldn't fight you for it as these days it's very unfashionable to hit a woman thanks to all the do gooders!!!
Above - should go with the lottery numbers 2,4,9,27,31,45 on tonights draw. This will only work for above person
Me - Hungry
Below - Their uncle lost the tip of his finger in a woodwork accident.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

False
Above is mystic meg
Me, will try lotto numbers out haha, if i win big ill give ya a tenna for ya elp.
Below, is gonna be tempted to try out those lottery numbers.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,, they wont work for me

ABOVE is going to get lucky,
ME,, also going to get lucky,
BELOW,,, is allready a very lucky person,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmmm sometimes.
Above is gonna get lucky
Me, might get lucky who knows
Below has a halo round their head


----------



## AlphaMale (Dec 16, 2007)

true - I am very luck to still have my balls in tact
Above - likes a bit of lucky mucky
Me - likes to feed the ducky ducky
Below - likes a bit of sucky sucky


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

true, i love lollys
Above is a ducky
Me, is gonna go
Below needs all the luck they can get.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, im just fine,
ABOVE, will be opening a beer later,
ME,, feel tired today,
BELOW, is in a happy mood,


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

true


Above - wondering what I am up to
Me - got things going
Below - won 12.234,532,67 Tonight


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

I wish.
above: wishes I won 12.23453267
me: defrosting from taking photographs in the dark cold night time.
belowe: is enjoying their evening.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,,,its morning
ABOVE, isnt online at the moment,
ME,,,fed up,
BELOW,, feeling happy about something


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

False, Nothing to be happy about today 
Above is fed up
Me, is gonna get blown away in the wind
Below don't want to go outside.


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

false..going for a run in 10 mins.
above...needs cheering up
me...feels good today!
below...needs a cuddle


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true I love having cuddles

Above going on a run
Me: needs to buy night nurse
Below: also needs some


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

VERY VERY TRU
Above needs night nurse
Me, needs it bigtimeeeee
Below always sleeps well?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

almost

above - keeps squashing her rat
me - never kept rats
below - has a zoo


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

almost.....I'm doing my best to get there
Above: has a long trip tomorrow
Me: does have rats
Below: needs to have a lay down


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

true...soooo true......

Above - going to teach me Welsh
Me - going to teach Vixie Ukrainian or Russian
Below - going to learn somethinf entirely different Tomorrow


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

if i do i wil let you know
ABOVE, up late
ME, bed early
BELOW, going away


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

well im going to collage again soon 
above: tired?
me: about to put shoes on 
below: has the day off work?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

True, Nothing to do wheeheeee.
Above has got to go colledge
Me, needs to find me a sexy mannnnn .
Below has nixy to do either?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, will find two sexy men,
ME, wil be given a sexy man by the above,
BELOW, also wants a sexy man,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

True that make it 3 sexy men 
Above can have one of my sexy men
Me, is keeping the one who looks like gerard way
Below can have a sexy man aswell ( if u don't want him GIVE HIM BACK )


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee he,,thank you,,,,,,
ABOVE, has given me a sexy man WOW,!!!!!!!
ME, cant think what to do with him now i got him,
BELOW, cant have ANY of our sexy men,, gotta go get there own!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

False you have 1 going spare
Above is going to give me a sexy man
Me: knows exactly what to do with him
Below wants to know what that is


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

true lol 
above : now cant wait for her man
me: cant wait untill tomorrow
below: is a man 

lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

fALSE LMAO , but i want one  for aday or 2 only. then a new one will do.
Above, wants to swap her new man for a newer model
Me, is gonna dry ma hair in 5 mins
Below, donno what to do with theirself today


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,,im waiting for me lorry load of beer,,,
ABOVE, also waiting for a lorry load of beer,
ME,, waiting for me new man first,
BELOW, doesnt have a man,,, thank god ,they are saying,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

LMAO i donno what to say on that one.
Above is doing a raid
Me, is helping
Below is going to the corner shop.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE ,is outa breath
ME,, i have fainted,
BELOW, thinks we are mad,!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

false

Above - sometimes mad, but not always
me - wondering when exactly she is 
below - mad only when on the Forum


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,, mad 24/7
ABOVE, very busy,,hardly bump into her on here now,
ME,,, thinking what to do today,
BELOW, is going somewere exciting,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

False, i wish
Above, Thinking what to do today.
Me, Is also thinking what to do with myself today.
Below, Is also thinking of what to do today.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,,, just sat here thinking,,,,,,
ABOVE, is going out wiv her daughter later,
ME,, cant go out wiv mine,there at work,
BELOW,,,doesnt have a daughter


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

False i do have a daughter hehe and shes at work to 
Above, is stuck indoors bored like me
Me WILL FIND SOMETHING TO DO.
Below is just as bored as me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,LOL
ABOVE ,gone to find something more interesting to do
ME,,,, really should go do some house work,,,
BELOW,, done there house work and off out for the day,!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

False, I ain'y bothered to do house work. ( but i will ) coz it stinks of dog breath downstairs ffs.
Above, is gonna do house work
Me, Is debaiting when to do my house work
Below, is'nt bothered to do housework ( like me ) lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE/FALSE, i did start it,, but aint finished it,LOL
ABOVE, spray some air freshner to get rid of the dogs breath smell
ME,,, needs some food,
BELOW, is having a fry up,,yum yum


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

False  got no bacon, i forgot my shop list there4 forgetting half of what i need.
Above, is doing housework as iwrite this
Me, is very cranky lately.
Below wants to go out to a nice pub and ave lunch.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false cant be bothered LOL
Above feeling cranky 
Me: cant be bothered with housework today
Below: is still board


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

blooming hectic - I wish I could be bored...ever.....

above - has a lovely doggie on her avatar
me - wish day extends to 50 hours or more
below - talking to friend on the phone


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, i was,
ABOVE, needs more rest,
ME,,need more sleep
BELOW, needs more beer,


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

true 

Above - thinking of lovely cake to go with her cup of tea
Me - just had some fish for lunch
Below - writing something down


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true, my wish list hee hee
Above: had a nice meal the cats wanted to share 
Me: had fish yesterday
Below: doesnt like fish


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,,its ok
ABOVE, eating a CREME EGG !!!!!!!
ME, eaten to much chocolate,
BELOW, doesnt care for chocolate


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

False I'm addicted to it
Above: no such thing as too much chocolate LOL
Me: eating my cream egg
Below: not fussed on chocolate


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

false,,,love it but TRYING to cut down
above, got creme all round her face
ME, got galaxy all round my face,
BELOW,, got smudged lipstick all round there face


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

False  ain't got none on, it rubbed of earlier
Above lurvvvs choc choc.
Me, very rarely eats the stuff.
Below don't go much on choc either?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE,, never eats her chocolates,, gives em to her kids,
ME,loves the stuff but cutting down
BELOW,,, has eaten to much recently


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

True  hee hee
Above is cutting down on chocolate
Me:is also going to try
Below: not bothered one way or the other


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

True
Above is a chocoholic
Me, Just got back from a meal with the girls and a drink at the pub 
Below, is tired.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false, wide awake again 
Above: had a good night out
Me: is jealous
Below: also had a good night out


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, bed at 10.30
ABOVE,, needs some night nurse,
ME,, also nights some nightnurse,
BELOW, is a nurse,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

False althought the kids think I am sometimes
Above sounds tired
Me got woken up at 6 this morning 
Below got up late


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE is hiding chocolate so i dont see her eating it
ME,, NOT HAVING ANY CHOCOLATE TODAY ( well maybe just one square,)
BELOW, hates chocolate


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false I looooooove it
Above; is going to be good today (with regards to eating chocolate anyway LOL)
Me: Is not going to have chocolate today (I'm going to try anyway)
Below: is having a good morning


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmmm it was ok 
Above, Will fail not eating chocolate
Me, Is going to finish of my house soon.
Below, ATE CHOCOLATE


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false not yet anyway
Above: has no faith in me 
Me: am not going to eat chocolate
Below: has faith in me


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

False, You will eat some i bet lol, Chocolate is like alcohol, U just can't help having some, ITS addictive stuff lol.
Above is so trying to not eat chocy
Me, wishes i could do the same with beer.
Below is addicted to both choc and beer.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,,
ABOVE, going out to dinner,
ME,, cooked my own and now im full
BELOW, doesnt know what to have for dinner


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false my veggie pie for my dinner is cooking as we type 
Above: is full after dinner
Me: going to enjoy mine once it has cooked
Below: hasnt eaten yet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,,i have eaten enough for 10,!!!!!
ABOVE,will be full in half hour,
ME, fancy chocolate,
BELOW,,,has been busy all morning,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true and false, I have been doing things but keep poping on here 
Above: stole 10 peoples meals LOL
Me: starving and also fancy chocolate
Below: will resist temptation


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,,just ate 4 squares,
ABOVE,looking forward to her veggie pie,
ME,, enjoyed my chocolate,, 
BELOW, is the person from above,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL true
Above: is psychic 
Me: really hungry now 
below: gave in to temptation tut tut hee hee


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

False 
Above is still thinking about choc
Me, is going to walk dogs in a mo
Below is as bored as i am


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE is wrapping up warm
ME, sat in doors in the warm
BELOW, drinking a cup of somthing warm


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

False
Above is going to make something warm to drink
Me also bored
Below is never bored


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

True 
Above - likes listening to old men singing in the Valley
Me - in a very good mood for a monday
Below - is now in a good mood now I'm here!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,, you have made my day !!!!!!
ABOVE, going in a bit,,, busy busy busy,!!!!!
ME,,, gota get of me bum and do the kids tea,
BELOW,, have a mcdonalds for tea,


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

hmmm not sure if that's true or false... I have some soup but now I'm tempted!!!
Above - want's a Magik Moment
Me - I am really Magik
Below - Knows at least 2 magic tricks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,,, i know more than two
ABOVE gona show me some magic,
ME, looking forward to it
BELOW,whats to see his magic tricks to,


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

False.
Above wants to see magik's tricks
Me, is thinking what to do
Below is blonde?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

true.. in the summer my hair is very fair...
Above - does want to see my magic...why she lying!!!
Me - keep getting voices tellin me to do stuff
Below - steals money from gandma's biscuit tin


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,grandmas dead,

ABOVE,,is having a bottle of wine later
ME, drinknig a vodka,
BELOW opening a can


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

FALSE, There both dead.
Above wants to do stuff, Coz the voices tell him to.
Me, thinks the above has gone cranky
Below is as cranky as the above


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> FALSE,grandmas dead,
> 
> ABOVE,,is having a bottle of wine later
> ME, drinknig a vodka,
> BELOW opening a can


lol u beat me to it..im to slow...

But yes i have a can  swig swig


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> FALSE, There both dead.
> Above wants to do stuff, Coz the voices tell him to.
> Me, thinks the above has gone cranky
> Below is as cranky as the above


TRUE - family thing

Above - hillarious in the company of drunk females
Me - can be too
Below - going to receive some photos


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true, and cant wait 
above is cranky but hope she feels better soon
Me: is up late and happy 
Below is also up late


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

TRUE


Above - is up early!!!
Me - been on the Forum since Yesterday
Below - looking at the clock in horror


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true lol
Above: has a lovely avatar and sig picture 
Me: needs to find a signature pic
Below is getting tired


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

true - going in bed in a sec


Above - dogs nibbling her slippers
Me - getting a lots of headbutts
Below - going to join Avoidance Club


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

True
Aboves likes geting headbutts 
Me being layed on by a chihuahua and 2 cats
below is very kind


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

True, I can be very kind 
Above sounds a kind person to
Me, has just got up 
Below wishes they had a lay in like me today


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, feels great, had a long sleep
ME, didnt sleep well, my little one got in bed with me and kept kicking me
BELOW doesnt have a little one


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

True 
Above got kicked to death by her little one 
Me, Had a uncomphy nights sleep as always lol
Below would kill for a good nights kipp, And so would i


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE,, needs a new comfy bed
ME, got a comfy bed,,just cant blooming sleep
BELOW,, is going for a nap in a minute


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

False, I wish, Once im awake i can't get back to kippsy.
Above is right in saying i need a new bed
Me, wants a new bed
Below is offering to buy me it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

true,, do you want double or kingsize
ABOVE ,will sleep better now
ME,,, wish i could sleep
BELOW has no probs sleeping


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

True - I sleep like a log
Above - wants to sleep with me
Me - I have a Queen Sized bed... yeh thats the size up from Kingsize
Below - has a cold bedroom


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,!!!
ABOVE, wants to sleep with me,
ME, feeling happy,
BELOW, at work


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

True 
Above - drives off at petrol station without paying
Me - A saint
Below - a whore


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Very false.
Above thinks he is a saint
Me, knows im one.
Below is strong willed.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE

ABOVE loves sea food
ME aint to keep on sea food
BELOW, also loves sea food


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE /FALSE, not sure
ABOVE, has lemon on his,
ME, have lemon and sugar
BELOW, dont like pancakes


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

False, I do like em 
Above not sure wether to ave pancakes or not
Me, Is going to have pancakes ( Beats cooking dinner )
Below is also having pancakes


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

False - I wont be havin pancakes... my kids are away and I aint cookin em for myself
Above - Is havin fosters pouredon her pancakes
Me - working tonight
Below - thinking of me tonight


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL true\false, DONNO WHAT IM GONNA BE THINKING LATERS.
above is working as always
Me, is having pancakes and foster
Below is going soon


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

TRUE...
Above is bored
Me, is bored 
Below is bored.



HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

false - I'm not bored
Above - is no longer bored now I'm here
Me - Not bored
Below - is not bored either


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

False
Above is not bored
Me is still bored
Below is gonna piss it up tonight?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

true - if I can get someone else to drive
Above - what can I do to cure your boredom?
Me - I'm sexy
Below - thinks of terry's chocolate orange on daily basis


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

False, I don't go much on chocolate.
Above IS MAD
Me, is going
Below is waiting for something?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE
ABOVE is off out
ME, its raining so not going out
BELOW,, has just come in,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
Above is staying in
me is very hungry
Below never goes anywhere


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE,, needs veggie pie
ME had sausage and chips
BELOW having a big mac


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

False, Having pancakes later tonight ( fry up this mornng filled me up ) 
Above had sausage and chips mmmmmmmm
Me, Just got out bath and feel betta 
Below needs a bath lol


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

true.. I stink
Above - has the worst diet ever but looks well on it
Me - wish I could eat like above
Below - love me long time


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

ROFLMAO
Above wants someone to love him longtime
Me, needs to do me hair
Below wants to love the above long time?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE,is going to get p***** tonight
ME,, mouth numb from the dentist,
BELOW,,, needs to visit the dentist soon,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

TRUE, i so have been meaning to go 
Above has been to dentist
Me, Don't get pissed often, I get tipsey lol
Below gets tipsey abit to often hehehe


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false.. only every now and then.
above: likes a nice drink to relax 
me: is munching on mini cheddars and cheese and crackers 
below: wants me to share


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

YUMMMMM TRUE TRUE  i really am hungrey and they sound sooo damn nice.
Above is eating something i so badly fancy eating maself 
Me, Is starvin marvinnnnn 
Below donno what to have for dinner


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

true, i dont have a clue what mm is planning  im well hungry too
above: obviously likes cheese
me: now needs a nice cut of tea 
below: is about to start cooking their tea?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

True, Very soon, My belly is rumbling like a good un, ITS WELL LOUD 
Above is also starving marving
Me, Might do a roast lol
Below is bored ( like me  )


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE,has now had tea,
ME, has all so had tea,
BELOW, is getting a take away


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false
Above is bored
Me not bored, for a change lol
Below is boring (lol)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE, is happy,
ME, is bored,
BRLOW, is on a promise


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I wish lol
Above is not boring she is lots of fun
Me bought a new dog kennel its frigging huge
Below needs a new kennel


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false
above: treated her dog today?
me: is full... for ten minutes 
below: wants a nice cuppa tea?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false (thats one thing i dont eat)
above: is being lazy 
me: is hungry again (lol)
below: must think im crazy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

False,, i know ur crazy
Above issss crazyyyyyyyyyy
Me, Is just as crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
Below is crazierrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false I am completely sane
Above is sooooooooooooooo crazy
Me sad now 
Below is happy


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

False, IM unhappy coz im bored an wanna go out and do something 
Above is sad  (why tho ) ?
Me, DONNO WHAT TO DO 
Below has plans for laters


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false
Me sad because one of my gerbills passed away today
Above will think of something to do
Below has lots to do


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

sorry to hear that


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> false
> Me sad because one of my gerbills passed away today
> Above will think of something to do
> Below has lots to do


False, BUT I WILL FIND SOMETHING IF IT KILLS ME
Above its so upset 
Me, Is sad to hear of the aboves loss 
Below is on a mission


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
above needs to calm down
ME sooooo pleased with myself
BELOW. had a bad hair day


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

False, My hair is hanging good for once 
Above is so happy
Me, Just got sicked on my leg by ethel 
Below is a happy chappy?


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE has got out the disinfectant
ME being lazy
BELOW watching football


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

true, i always do 
above: did something good today?
me: im a bit tired and myspace is not uploading my piccies 
below: plays/used to play the guitar?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FAlse
ABOVE, pictures not working
Me tired
BELOW, hungry


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Tru 
Above is tired
Me, just took of puky jeans
Below is gonna wash em for me


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false, puke makes me wanna puke! 
above: im wondering how you got puky jeans?
me: listening to a interview
below: wants to go shopping?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

OH TRUE 
Above is listening to an interview  
Me, is gonna tell the above that my dog made my jeans pukey lol
Below feels sick thinking about puke


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true 
Above wants to puke on her dog to get her back lol
Me hates telling the kids bad news 
Below hates it too


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

true, well if i had kids, but i hate being the bearer of bad news
above: needs cheering up
me: now listening to beautiful music
below: wants to watcha movie?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

False, I wanna go out.
Above loves beautifull music
Me, about to go
Below is going to go soon aswell?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

possibly true.
above: is going out? 
me: feeling a bit tired now
below: is wondering what to do?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,, gona have a shower and read my paranormal magazine
ABOVE, is falling asleep
ME,,, winding down
BELOW,, ready for a party


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false I'm tired too
Above going to have a shower
Me watching torchwood
below doesnt like it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,never watched it,
ABOVE,still feeling sad,
ME feeling tired
BELOW,,, having hot chocolate


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false, im having tea 
above: is going to bed soon?
me: listening to music talking to my friend whilst having tea 
below: is watching tv


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

False im on the comp replying to you 
Above is mutitasking 
Me, Wants to get ready to go somewhere but is'nt bothered 
Below has something to do today?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, delivered puppies,,,
ABOVE,, is having her tea,
ME, tired just gona open a bottle,
BELOW,, also needs a drink,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true would love one
Above has 4 new pups
Me cant wait to see pics 
Below want a new pup


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false, zak is a pain in the bum as it is 

above: is excited about puupy piccies
me: listening to music whilse updating myspace pictures 
below: has a glass or ice cold beer?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

drinking out the bottle,,
ABOVE, loading pics,
ME chillimg out,
BELOW,, off somewere in a minute


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false rented a film to watch at home 
Above is having a nice drink
Me wants a drink
below going to get me one lol


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> false rented a film to watch at home
> Above is having a nice drink
> Me wants a drink
> below going to get me one lol


i will when i see you mate!
above;is going to hold me to that
me; fed up of ****holes
below:agrees with me!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

what the a holes or holding you to the drink?
both 
above: wants to punch the a hole in the face?
me: listening to atreyu 
below: is wondering who they are?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, i know,
ABOVE, isnt online at the moment
ME,, fancy fish and chips,
BELOW, wants some to


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
Above is orange lol
Me would love to see that
Below is going to sneak over and take a pic for us all to see


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ABOVE,im going to sneak over and splash it all over her, so she is orange to,
ME,, orange,!!!!!!
below,, thinks its very funny,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true lol
Above is going to try and make me orange too
Me going to run and hide
Below cant stop laughing


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,, i guess,
ABOVE, popped out,
ME,,need some lunch
BELOW,,, allready eaten


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

true

above - didnt walked her dogs Today
me - didnt walked above's dogs either 
below - going to do it for the above in a minute


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

False, Got enough of walking my own
Above, Did'nt walk noones dogs
Me, Might take mine to the lakes laters
Below, has'nt no clue what they wanna do today?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

falce - got plenty of clues - but have no time....


Above - giggling 24/7
Me - in a cheeky mood
Below - thinking of pizza


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

False, Im not thinking of it but would'nt say no to one hehe 
Above has'nt got enough time in the day to fart
ME, dropped my mob down the bog and am drying it on radiator lol
Below is going to go out soon?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

hopefully...

Above - its not the way to treat your mobile!
Me - cant understand why my cats love to chew my mobile
Below - wants to buy a new "Blackberry"


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmmm whats a blackberry? apart from the fruit?
Above is going out soon
Me, Is going out in the hour
Below pleaseeee explain what a blackberry is? lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

grows on a bush lol
ABOVE,, going out,
ME feeling sleepy,
BELOW, hungry


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

True, I m always hungrey 
Above makes me laugh...On a bush lol
Me, Wants a pancake for some reason 
Below is tired


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE, wants a pancake or two
ME,, had pizza,
BELOW,hasnt eaten yet


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true starving now
Above had pizza
Me want some pizza too
Below never eats pizza


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,!!ha ha ha
ABOVE, going to be getting kids soon,
ME,just got kids,
BELOW,, doesnt have any little kids,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol false
Above very good friend
Me in shock
Below is about to make food


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, not sure what to do,,,,,
ME, need to make a drink
BELOW,, waiting to crack open a beer,


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

False - nuch too early
Above - Knows the truth
Me - knows the truth
Below - will find out the truth...all in good time!! Will be the best thing this forum has ever seen!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, 
ABOVE, needs to keep his cool, 
ME, need a drink 
BELOW,, dont know what he is on about,


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

I just feel a bit let down, not even angry. I will hold my hands up to 50%. Oh well, I'll get over it. Just think the warning is unfair as there is a lot more to it but I'll take it on the chin, I've got broad sholders.

Anyway going to call my Mate Stevie, arrange a night out. That will cheer me up!!! Oh and I'm going on holiday soon!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

above going on holiday soon
Me going on holiday next week
Below wants to come


----------



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

nope im scared of flying
above cant wait till next week
me sooooo bored
below needs some loving


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

False, I need alotttttta loving 
Above can't wait till nest week
Me,feels i know the above for some reason
Below is new to the forum?


----------



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

trueish im kinda new
above got me confused with someone else?
me watchin reruns of charmed
below isnt goin out tonight


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmmmm not sure bout that one yet 
Above is confused lol
Me, Has something to do with he/she's confusion lol
Below is more confused then us 2 put together


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,ABOVE needs a beer, 
ME needs a beer
BELOW has lots of beer


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

TRUE , i ave one as i type 
Above needs beer
Me, Would of shade with the above 
Below is wanting pizza wiv beer yummmmey


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FAlSE had pizza earlier,
ABOVE has a nice beer,
Me dont have any
BELOW is going out for a beer,


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Hopefully 
Above neesd beer
mME , Feels aggitated and i donno why 
Below feels like a good old pissup out at the pub


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,, a weekend p***up, do you wana come,?
ABOVE, coming on a weekend p***up,
ME,, bettter start saving again,
BELOW,, wants to come to


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

True 
Above is gonna save for our piss up 
Me, IS PISSED OF COZ SON RAIDED MY MONEY JAR  for beer.. bless him lol
Below is guarding their money jar like their life depended on it lol ( what i should'a done )  oh well..it was for a good caurse lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha ,i broke into me own blooming money jar,,
ABOVE,, better start saving again
ME also better start saving again,
BELOW, is gona lend us some,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I wish!!!!!!!
ABOVE is going to get a new money jar
ME is going to get one
BELOW is feeling down


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false going away next week yipee
Above is going to get drunk with us girls one day
Me saving for said booze up
Below wants to come too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i am coming !! your all stuck with me
ABOVE is having a break soon,
ME wishes i was going with her,
BELOW has a money jar half full


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

True lol, Still got some left ( to raid ) hehehe
Abve is saving hard ( like me )
Me, Is tempted to break into my jar aswell lol
Below has broke into the money jar


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

true.....twice Yesterday........one grand goneDont tell my hubby....


Above - beleiving in a money jar
Me - should learn to save
Below - never does shopping therapy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE, very busy with her cats,
ME ,not sure what to do today
BELOW,is very busy sorting out clothes


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

false - I just chuck it all on the chair for a moment


above - sooooo tidy its scary...
me - dont care about trivialities
below - hoovering every day at 6 am


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

false, about 8 this morning,
ABOVE, has a chair full of clothes,
ME, needs to do some ironing,
BELOW, is packing


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

false

Above - wants to go to Batlins badly
Me - never been there
Below - having a cup of tea with bisquits


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

False, I have a beer would u believe it 
Above has raided 1 grand out the money
Me, Has only cottoned on who the above is, DUHHHH
Below also wants to change their name?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,, wouldnt mind,,dunno what to tho,
ABOVE,, had afew beers by now,
ME, dont have any beers
BELOW, had to many beers last night


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I wish - I was washing dogs
ABOVE sat with a glass of wine
ME sat with the bottle and a straw 
BELOW missing our forum friend vixie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, shes having problems and cant get on forum
ABOVE missing her to,
ME wish she would get it fixed soon,
BELOW,, is missing her as well


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

True (can't wait to meet her)
ABOVE is planning our meet!
ME is trying to work it out to 
BELOW would like to come too


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> TRUE,, wouldnt mind,,dunno what to tho,
> 
> to "Eniarrol" of cource!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

HAHAHA,of course, why didnt i think of that,,,
ABOVE, very clever
ME dopey
BELOW, also very clever


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Not too sure about that
Above very mad
ME definately
Below on the way


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

true....and you are alll catching up fast


above - good to have you here
me - wondering weather to a message to MM to get Carol an utonagan puppy
below - wondering what it is all about


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

YEP 
Above is debaiting on messaging MM.
Me, Really tired and i'm gonna go to my pitt
Below is feeling refreshed?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false shattered 
Above is lots of fun
Me busy packing
Below wants to hide in my suitcase lol


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

where are you going? sure 
above: is going to have a great holiday 
me: need to walk the dogs, in half an hour  letting tea go down
below: just woke up?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false been up since 6:30
Above thinking of coming to butlins with me lol
Me having 5 min rest
Below only just got up


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

true, well 30 mins ago.
above: is probably going to forget the suitcase with me in 
me: about to get dressed and take the hurd for a walk inn the woods 
below: is going to make the most of the sunny weather (if its not sunny where you are sorry )


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, its nice and sunny,
ABOVE, should be working,
ME, justv having a sit down after doing the ironing,
BELOW,, is excited about a holiday


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false i have none lined up 
above: is hopefully having a nice cuppa.
me: is going to write an essay in a moment.
below: is going to go out in this lovely weather?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

I'll try



above - gonna to make a few millions by writing
me - forgotten to check my euromillions lottery tickets
below - thinking to get married


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

maybe 

Above: likes weddings
Me: might get married one day
Below: will come if I do lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,, yes please,
ABOVE,,, may save to get married,
ME never been married
BELOW is married


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false never have been
Above is welcome if I ever do
Me saving for meet up first (priorities (sp) lol)
Below is coming too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,,, wouldnt miss it for anything,
ABOVE,, is right meet up first,
ME,, gotta save more
BELOW jar half full


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false have to empty it to go away 
Above will manage to get enough money to go 
Me will rob bank if I have to
Below will help lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

gladily

above - very adventurous
me - quite too
below - ready to pay Vixie for adventurous lessons


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

We'll be in it together

ABOVE looks after others
ME I do to 
BELOW will be meeting us half way


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE TRUE TRUE
ABOVE,, is looking at map
ME, need to look at map to
BELOW cant find a map


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false use the internet 
Above is good at reading maps
Me really looking forward to meeting everyone
Below not bothered


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

FALSE FALSE FALSE
ABOVE is going to be good company
ME is going to try to be
BELOW is going to be too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

will try (I'm actualy quite shy when I meet people for the first time)
Above will be good company
Me very tired
Below loves company


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

True
Above will be fine 
Me can be quite shy too
Below is outgoing


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

True, Going over me mums
Above, Can be shy
Me, Can be aswell
Below has had dinner already


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

false

above - goign to have rosties
me - not bothered by dinner today
below - thinking I am weird


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false I'm not hungry either
Above will have something when shes hungry
Me ver busy today
Below also busy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,, 
ABOVE playing with her cats,
ME, dont have a cat at the moment
BELOW has cats and loves them


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

False, I have no cats but i do like them 
Above, Don't ave a cat atm
Me, Would'nt mind a cat either but i can't 
Below feeling abit stressed?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true my washing machine just broke and havent finished washing my clothes to go away 
Above would like a cat
Me have cats but want another one
Below is getting a cat


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

False (too many dogs)
ABOVE is now in a state
ME always in a state
BELOW always prepared


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE.
ABOVE is busy 
ME isnt busy 
N
BELOW needs to pack,!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Why am I going with her
Above will be packing fairly soon
Me will be packing as well
Below will be packing then as well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, dont have a case
ABOVE is busy with dogs
ME is tired 
BELOW is getting hungrey


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false just eaten too much
Above is sleepy
Me sleepy too
Below wide awake


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

True
Above is now starting to panic
me should be busy with dogs
below is going to make food


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false just made it
Above isnt busy with food lol
Me have to take my clothes to my parents to wash 
Below got a washing machine going spare LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

TRUE TRUE
Above needs it
me got a spare washing machine
below wishes she had it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true yes please
Above giving me a washing machine lol 
Me coming to fetch it hee hee
Below thinks we are mad


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, yes your mad,

ABOVE needs the holiday
ME needs a holiday
BELOW, is planning a holiday soon


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

True, with vixie
ABOVE is coming too
ME trying to work it out
BELOW trying to work it out as well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, 

BOVE,looking forward to crufts,
ME, hope to be going to crufts,
BELOW cant go to busy,


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

True  i really wanna go for a day out 
Above hopes to be going crufts
Me, Cnt't go but i sooooo wanna 
Below is going cruft? lucky sods


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

True

Above would give her bottom dollar to go
Me can't stay away 
Below is going to meet me


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

False Can't find time to go.
Above if gonna have fun at crufts
Me, will be thinking about all who can go to crufts
Below Can't get to crufts either.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

true
above: is gutted
me: had a neck ache
below: just had dinner


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

True

above is still suffering
me is having to get up early
below is hoping to have a lay in


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

I wished 
Above, has got up early this morning 
Me, Did aswell.
Below got loadsssss of valentine prezzies


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

nope......


Above - lucky thing
me - trying to cheer myself up
below - thinking to walk her'/his dogs


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

True, Its looking rather grey outside so i''m thinking rain might come.
Above, Is sad 
Me, is thinking bout the above and her baby 
Below is in 2 minds whether to go out aswell?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, i must walk them soon, before it gets to dark
ABOVE,should go to crufts, and get someone to watch her dogs for her
ME, is hoping to go and meet up with everyone,
BELOW, is going to


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

True
Above is thinking about walking her dogs
Me just done it 
Below has just walked theirs as well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, 
ABOVE spotted the spammers,!!!!
ME,missed the spammers,
BELOW spotted the spammers to,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false, i haven't been on for more than five minutes all week 
above: needs a new spammer 
me: needs to work my little butt off all day to pull of six essays 
below: wants to do my essays for me


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

True - full of tricks like that 
Above - gonna be busy 
Me - gonna be busy too
Below - will help fade with her essays


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, im rubbish at that sort of stuff
ABOVE,bathing dogs,
ME, gona make a hot drink,
BELOW, straightening there hair,


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I did earlier 
Above is poo at essays
Me, is no better lol
Below knows it all about essays?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

false can't do em
Above is going to get asked a question by babytashi
me is being asked 
below is wondering what it is all about


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

True..wHAT U MEAN BABYTASHI? LOL
aBOVE, is being asked a question 
Me, hates cap lock button 
Below is non the wiser what tashi means aswell  lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

False babytashi has just signed up
Above is going to say hello to her
Me love baby tashi
below is also going to say hello to babytashi



COS SHE IS DOING MY HEAD IN PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE hello baby tashi
ABOVE gone mad 
ME going mad to
BELOW, is wondering who babt tashi is


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL oh i seeee what u meannn 
Aboves daughter has joined pet forum
Me, just cottoned on what the above meant..i think lol
Below is going to be babytashi?


ok collie beat me to it..and i think im wrong about who babytashi is? lol im confuzzled


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

False have a look at the introductions!!!!
Above should go and say hello to babytashi
me has a daughter who is going crazy cos noone is speaking to her
below is please going to say hello


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE just said hello
ABOVE has a daughter just joined
ME wont let my lot on here,or i will never get a go
BELOW, just said hello to


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

True, I ll say hello to babytashiiii 
Above is being driven mad by babytashi
Me, is mad
Below is even more demented


LMFAO colllllllllieeeee. u to fast for me lol


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

False I am not demented
Above FINALLY knows who I am
Me is happy cos people now talking to me
Below is sexy


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

TRUE TREU TRUEEEEEEEEEEE
aBOVE is baby tashiiiiiiii
Me, is sexy
Below is mad


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

false I am not mad but my mother is
above is my mums friend
me is also sexy and getting told off by mum
below is my friend


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

True Anyone to do with mummy tashi is a freind of mine 
Above is sexy 
Me, is squealing on scammers
Below wants to go check out the scammers lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, but i come on to late again,,,,,
ABOVE is mad and in need of a beer,
ME also in need of a beer or 2
BELOW doesnt drink,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

True - water LOL
Above can't catch a scammer
me going to have a drink or two tonight
below is going to give babytashi a new home grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, got teenagers of me own thanks
ABOVE is not here today,maybe at a show,??????
ME im here lol
BELOW, is here to,, just had a bath and washed there hair,


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

True lol
Abive is pychic
Me, is still meaning to dry my hair
Below is already ready lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,, showered and hair washed at 8 this morning,
ABOVE, hair will have dried on its own by now,,lol
ME, tied mine up in a pony tail, it needs cutting
BELOW, has very short hair,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Hehehe false, I got longish hair.
Above is in need of a hair cut
Me, is baddddly in need of a haircut.
Below is going somewhere today?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, 
ABOVE is bored,
ME is bored
BELOW, is going out clubbing tonight


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

False: I wish I was going out clubbing 2night 
Above: is bored
Me: is tired (been working all day)
Below: will be drunk tonight


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE should treat herself and go out
ME hungry
BELOW having a nice takeaway ,


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

True: I will be going out but not far (have a dog show in the morning)
Above is hungry
Me is also hungry
Below is starving


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE is fun like her mum
ME might get something to eat,
BELOW has allready eaten


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

true


above - going to have a ducj breast in a cherry sous
me - already had it
below - hating any cooked ducks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,i like duck
ABOVE is going to a cat show soon,?????
ME havent been to a cat show for years,
BELOW would like to go to a cat show to


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tru I have never been but woul love too
Above is going to crufts ???????????
Me going to crufts????????
Below also going to crufts???????????? lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE, well hoping to
ABOVE, needs a new washing machine
Me, need to walk me dogs
BELOW, is all so going to crufts,


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Hoping to aswell.
Above if fall up on lamb yummmmmmm
Me, Ain't had dinner yet coz i ain't hungrey.
Below, has'nt had dinner yet either?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE,, isnt hungry
ME isnt hungry either, im full
BELOW has eaten to


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

FALSE,
ABOVE,, loves dogs
ME is on the computer (well never)
BELOW has a terrier???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false
above has a good avatar
me is about to have food
below is starving


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

false - nibbling popcorn

above - going to be very busy next week
me - getting very strong headbutts which might kick me off the computer
below - desperate to get a cat


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,, maybe sometime in the future
ABOVE has the most gorgeous cats and kittens ever seen
ME, dont have a cat at the moment
BELOW has afew cats,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true and would like more
Above is getting a cat
Me has 3 cats
Below has no cats


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE will give me a kitten,
ME have puppies
BELOW is looking to see what to cook for tea


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false OH is cooking 2day 
Above will have a kitten if I ever get any lol
Me very hungry
Below is hungry too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALES,, had cheese on toast with tomato sauce and mayo,
ABOVE wants cheese on toast now
ME, fancy chocolate
BELOW has eaten chocolate today


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false been good for once
Above if full up
Me now wants cheese on toast
Below is renting a film tonight


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE
ABOVE had cheese on toast,?????
ME also had cheese on toast,
BELOW, went jogging today


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false but should have after the stuff I ate on holiday
Above is doing well on her diet
Me doing badly 
Below doesnt need to diet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,, just exercise to tone up,,
ABOVE, loves chocolate,
ME, me loves dark chocolate,
BELOW, loves cream cakes,


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

True..ish, Depends what sort
Above is toned up
Me, is tired
Below is also knackered.


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

True!!

Above loves MCR
Me, is in my pajamas 
Below is in their pajamas?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

false 
above is a sweetie
me is going to get in her pjs
below is going to get in them too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true they are comfy 
Above it lookinf forward to tomorrow
Me also looking forward to tomorrow
Below it going to bed


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

True! night all xxx
Above is going to bed too! its late!
Me is going to bed.
below should go to bed aswell
haha


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true going now 
Above going to bed
Me going to bed
Below staying up all night


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

false!

above is really nice 
me is eating haha
below had a lie in


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Very false  i wish
Above was eating
Me, wondering why there is only 3 people on as i type 
Below...is there anybody there? lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes meeeeeeeeee
ABOVE has got lonely and bored and gone
Me, just popped on quick
BELOW, is looking for somthing,


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

True, looking for something that taste good as beer, Cola not working 
Above, Is popping on and off
Me, Is thinking seriously.
Below, Is wondering what to watch on tv later


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, its all rubbish
ABOVE,, go on open a beer,, you know you want to,,,
ME aint got no beer,
BELOW, allready had a couple of cans


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

false - my body is a temple
Above - wants me bad
Me - hot to trot baby!!!
Below - just farted... dirty get!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

False, 
Above, has enjoyed A good holiday
Me, Needs one.
Below, Needs to get away to?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE TRUe TRUE
ABOVE, needs to open them beers,
ME needs to go shop and get some beers
BELOW is tired out ,had a hard day


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

True, Had a hard week as it goes 
Above, Want my beers
Me, Wants to give them 2 the above but i don't..if u see what i mean hehe
Below, Wants my beers aswell


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,,,( if its stella,)
ABOVE would share but im to farrrrr wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
ME, feel to itred for beer now,
BELOW,, dont fancy non either,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true I have a head ache 
Above is tired
Me tired too
Below also tired


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE is falling asleep
ME is falling asleep
BELOW, is wide awake and ready to PARTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false I feel like a zombie
Above feels very sleepy
Me not staying up so late today
Below having an early night


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

True, Early start again tomo 
Above, Always has early starts lol
Me, has a few early starts in the week
Below hates early starts


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

truuue... I cant stand them.
above: had a few too many early starts 
Me: feels a bit ill 
Below: is listening or watching the brits?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

false, crimewatch actually,
ABOVE is feeling ill should go lay down and get MM to wait on her
ME going off for a shower in a min,
BELOW, is tired needs to go to bed soon,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, crimewatch
ABOVE, has just put little one to bed,
ME ,needs a shower and bed myself
BELOW,,, should have an early night,but wont


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true lol
above going soon
me watching tv
below wide awake


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

false - half asleep

above - going to post a good Reputation to Magik
me - need to spread a bit more
below - trying to figure out - what to press, how and where


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

damn right :|

above - is a good reputation junkie!!
me - doesnt even know how it works
below - is getting slightly confused


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

FALSE - I'M NOT CONFUSED!!! who been sayin stuff... I kissed that guy as a joke, it was on the cheek anyway!!!!
Above - Too much hate
Me - Too much love
Below - Once stole from a charity box


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

false 

above - needs to spread the love : D
me - needs to get rid of the hate
below - needs a haircut? 
x


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

false - shaved head
Above - Doesn't remember thatchers britain.
Me - Lives in the real world
Below - IS about to amaze us all


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

true!!!!

Above - likes fooood
Me - is amazing
below - lives in the gym x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, 
ABOVE, can give magik a run for his money
ME bored,
BELOW, bored to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Very true,
Above, wants to give wes a run for his wonga
Me, wants a cig..gonna light one 
Below, Is mad


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE, is mad allso
ME, completely crackers,
BELOW has just eaten a cream cake


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false dont like cream lol
Above iscrackers in a good way 
me hopes I am too
Bellow is crackers in a bad way


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,,, ( i think,)
ABOVE trying to think of a new thread
ME trying to think of a new thread,
BELOW will help make a new thread,


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

true  will make one in a jiffy ;D

above, has a GORGEOUS collie dogg 
me, WILL give wes a run for his money ;D
below, has just eaten


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,
ABOVE is getting hungry to
ME cant find anything on the telly to watch
BELOW is going out,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false wish I was
Above thinks telly is rubish
Me thinks most of it is lol
Below loves telly


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

false,
ABOVE been shopping got new boots
ME need new boots
BELOW, has lots of pairs of boots


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false wish I did i love boots 
Above is in need of new boots
Me just got a pair and love the new shoe smell
Below hater boots


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

true (just how the hella do you know!?)

above - loves pink fluffy sleepers
me - hates pink
below - chewing on new antilopa lether boots


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true lol just kidding false
Above wondering how I know she hates boots
Me have my ways 
Below can see the future


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

True

Above - Going To Have An Argument Tomorrow
Me - Will Spend 150 On A Cat Litter
Below - Wondering What Am I Using It For


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true hee hee
Above loves her cats
Me i hope I dont argue tomorrow I hate arguing
Below won't argue with me


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

hope not - we are both soooo civilised - arent we?


above - should get a job as a concillor
me - very mild mannered...........sometimes.........
below - short tempered and very impulsive


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false I try to keep calm and think things through (sometime I slip up)
Above has a wonderful personality
Me did consider being a councillor
Bellow loves this forum


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

true...........getting more and more talkative.....cant shut up.....

above - very slim
me - have a slepping cat on my computer desk
below - being giggling for the last 15 minutes


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true smudge is licking my arm as I type 
Above is nice to me and also slim
Me wearing my new boots, I love them
Below is in their PJ's


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

nope........not telling.......

above - wearing PJ's and new boots and going in bed like that
me - want something to snack and dont know what......grr
below - going in bed in boots only


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee false funny thought though 
Above cant think what to eat
Me just had some red grapes
Below is getting a rumbly tummy


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

true

above - not wearing even boots in bed!!!
me - going to have a look for something to eat
below - has an oversised PJ's


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true they are very comfy 
above is going to have something to eat
me has sleeping cat on my lap 
Below always has sleeping cat near by


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

true


above - getting a bit sleepy
me - going to say "night-night"
below - invented new exiting thread


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

not sure I do try 
Above is going
Me starting to get sleepy
Below is going to bed soon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, its only tea time,,lol
ABOVE, is hungry
ME just had lamb curry,
BELOW, fancies curry to,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false having a cheese pasty
Above has a new pup
Me loves her new pup
Below thinks the pup is gorgeous


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

very true
above wants to take the pup home
me got a pup whos growing 
below needs a pup


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false a new kitten
Above has alovely growing pup
Me loves animals
Below loves them to (obvious I know lol)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE WILL GET HER KITTEN
ME got a new pup,
BELOW, has puppies and kittens,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

false just zak no kittens
above got fav drink
me go to find a drink
below has had much to drink lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,havent had any,, could do with some tho,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
ABOVE needs a new pup
ME happy with my pup
BELOW, going to crufts


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

much water 
above: is obviously an alchy  (joking)
me: going to write a sit com 
below: is going to laugh or cry shortly?

OPPPS

i dont know if we're going
above: is loving her pup (what's it called by the way?)
me: out tonight
below: is tired?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

not Today


above - great fun of Gareth Pugh
me - going to have a look at his creations
below - eating cake


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false
Above is not tired
Me not tired either
Below wants to party


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

yep = tomorrow


above - has a phone permanently engaged
me - meowing a messages
below - confused as usual


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true lol
Above informed me that my phone was off the hook lol
Me just put it back on
below even more confused than me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE has missed some calls
ME been busy with pup
BELOW is relaxing,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

trying to but its not working lol
Above loves her new pup
Me excited
Below is excited too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

why are we excited,, whats happening,????
ABOVE is all happy, 
ME starting to feel tired
BELOW will be up till 12 oclock


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hope not I'm tired now
Me getting a new kittten soon  (thats why I'm all happy )
Below wants one too


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

yes yes yes 
Above getting a new kitten
Me would like a new kitten (but not with all our dogs)
Below is going to go to bed early


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

false, got new pup
ABOVE better tell me about her new kitten
ME thirsty
BELOW got a beer open


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false
Above wants to know about my kitten
Me going to tell her
Below going to bed late tonight


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

false
Above thinking of her new kitten
me fed up
below is having a cup of tea


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

True - green tea with cranberry
Above - soldier
Me - urban soldier
Below - has had some good news


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE
ABOVE, wants to avoid the police
ME, hungry
BELOW just had a burger


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

False - but I'm considering havin a hotdog.
Above - wants my body
Me - wants my body
Below - wants my body


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE, loves his own body
ME loves noones body
BELOW,, thinks this is funny,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

True - I'm chuckling
Above - knows I'm only playin
Me - think's I'm funny
Below - is smilin too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, not smiling,,,
ABOVE, is WINDING ME UP !!!!!!!!!
ME is ignoring him !!!!!!!
BELOW, knows what he is like,!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

True - he's amazin... what a guy!!
Above - relax...
Me - hungry
Below - not hungry


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, very hungry,
ABOVE, may choke on there food,,,,,
ME waiting for my shopping
BELOW,, gona have fish and chips,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false not sure what I'm having
Above not taking any notice of Magik
Me just cleaned out the rats cage
Below needs to do some cleaning


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Bloody hell ..Very true.
Above has cleaned the rats out
Me, needs to d the same.
Below has'nt got no rats ( not in the rodent form anyways ) lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE, needs to stock up on beer
ME needs some to
BELOW only drinks squash,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

LATELY  well cola.
Above wants beer.
Me, has only had 6 cans since monday  and i drank them in 1 night on thurs lol
Below wants to get pissed


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE TRUE TRUE
ABOVE gona get p***** with me
ME, needs to buy some booze first,lol
BELOW, wants to join us,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

True - name a time and place ladies
Above - Covered in puppy sh*t
Me - just had hotdog
Below - would like a bite of my hotdog


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE
ABOVE didnt choke then
ME hungry
BELOW thirsty


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true
Above need a night out
Me needs one too
Below is going to arrange a night out for us all


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE needs to save for our night out
ME needs to find us some where exciting for us to go to
BELOW is welcome to join us,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

TRUE : D

Above, Is still hungry
Me, has pins and needles in my foot!!!
Below, fancys coca cola right now


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

False - Had too much coke last night. 
Above - is sitting on own foot
Me - has been sittin at this computer far too long
Below - wants to meet me more than the queen


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE
ABOVE need to watch his ego 
ME waiting for me dinner
BELOW had there dinner,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false but going to have it soon
Above is finding a exciting place to meet
Me saving for it
Beloe has lots of cash and doesnt need to save


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE i wish
ABOVE, may get a new pet soon,
ME, just got one
BELOW has enough animals,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

truuuue
above: has a wicked picture thingy..
me: rather bored and hungry 
below: wants something to drink?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

true.....


above - has a wicked picture thingy too
me - like to change them sometimes
below - dont know how to change an avatar


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false, im just lazy 

above: likes catts
me: hasn't drank enough water today
below: wants a cup of tea


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

false (could do with getting p*****d

Above needs to drink more water
Me is fed up of family 
Below knows what I mean


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

false - craving for a pint of champagne


above - prefers pint of vodka
me - feeling fluish
below - never had a flu


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

true
ABOVE feels how i feel
ME feel like going out and getting hammered
BELOW can come to if they want


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false... only mm (he's being a t**t tonight)

above: needs a holiday away from the family
me: is hungry 
below: has a snake?

ooppppsss again

i wish haha
above: is thinking about heading out?
me: staying at home
below: wants out too?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

yep

above - know how to have a good time
me - sometimes too
below - tired


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

yep

above knows how to have a good time
me definately does
below does as well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes it helps to be in a good crowd,
ABOVE needs some fun
ME needs some fun to
BELOW is going to make us laugh


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

yeah - by hammering a plastic parrot into Clarke's shoe and posting it to Collie

above - kissing a dog
me - kissing a cat
below - kissing something too


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

rice pudding lol?

above: loves her cat
me: couldn't decide what to eat so i have ice cream and rice pudding 
below: is hungry now?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false just had cheese ravioli yum yum
Above eating something nice
Me not hungry
Below starving


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false, im stuffed now 
above: had yummy food 
me: full
below: going to go to bed soon?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

yep just going to have a Clarks pie and then wash the dog

above is a dolphin
me a whale 
below is wondering what i am on about


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false it was so funny
Above sends great jokes
Me loves jokes
Below wants to know what we are on about


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

truuuuue 

above: has a secret joke?
me: very curious
below: is also curious?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

True yip very curious  whats been accuring?
Above is great fun
me, has lambrini  cherry stuff 
Below is sober as hell


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

truuue 
above: is loving cherry lambrini 
me: doesn't mind it although i dont like the after taste
below: has a glass of wine?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

yep - I did

above - sometimes right
me - drinking hot chocolate
below - going to bed soon


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

probably
Above got a long tirip ahead of her
Me cant wait untill saturday
Below is very tired


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

False, mite go tho 
Above is tired? and cant wait till sat..why? hehe
Me, is bored now
Below is tired.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false and also bored
Above wants to know whats happening saturday
Me having a new kitten Saturday
Below wants to see pics


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

OMG TRUE TRUE TRUE..ive got a live kitty cam on as we type lol.
Above is soooooo lucky she getting a kitty sat
Me, is jealous of the above 
Below is jealous of the above aswell


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false it me lol
Above is jealous
me cant wait
Below loves cats too


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

True and i want one 
Above s a lucky girly 
Me, is getting sleepy peepy
Below is gona have chicken for dinner tomoe ? lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false lol
Above is sleepy
Me getting there
Below has lots of lovely cats


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE,
ABOVE is getting a kitten
ME has a puppy
BELOW is cooking a sunday roast,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

False, over me mums for dinner 
Above has a lovely puppy that i want.
Me, wants a puppy but can't offord one or have the room 
Below, is in the same situation as me lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE, got enough
ABOVE off out to lunch ,no cooking,( lucky thing,)
ME just eaten and washed up,
BELOW has dinner nearly ready


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bump this to the top,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

False no one cooks for me 
Above: Has got 5 wonderful pups
Me: Expecting mum arriving soon to visit us from spain 
Below: Is going to spain for a wild holiday


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE
ABOVE has lovely dogs,
ME busy with pups
BELOW has new kitten


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

not yet, not long now though 
Above has pups keeping her very busy
Me waiting
Below needs a drink lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE
ABOVE needs a drink to,
ME, needs to go out on a girls night out, and get very drunk and have a well needed laugh
BELOW, would love to come to,, and is most welcome,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true 
Above is going to get drunk one day soon
Me also going to
Below wants to join us


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

OH YES PLEASE,lol
ABOVE should have her kitten soon,
ME used to have cats
BELOW has dogs and cats,


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Only cats


above - wants a kitten
me - got a lovely bunch of flowers
below - thinks we are all nutts here


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

true, but thats a good thing 

above: likes flowers.
me: drinking water.
below: hungover?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

havent been hungover for years
above has a great mum
me needs to get some work done
below isnt very well,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false, im great 
above: doesn't want to do work.
me: needs to do some photography work, but im lazy 
below: is excited to see who wins crufts 2008?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

yep - and wonder if anyone managed to record Gun dogs?

above - get a life and do those photos (of MM locked up in the green-house)
me - cheeky - am I?
below - going shortly for a walk


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false im lazyy bones today.

above: is cheeky 
me: is about to do some work i sware
below: is going to tell my mum that im not working lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

false - I dont do this sort of things


above - loves her mom
me - wants to see a picture of MM locked into a green house
below - falling asleep


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false, just cleaned jeff out lol.
above: is going to make me lock mm in the shed or greenhouse lol.
me: pissed jeff off, he didn't want to get out of his bag lol.
below: wants a snake?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

No false, no more snakes from now on.
Above loves her snakes.
Me, has loadsa house work 
Below is hungrey and wants dinner ( me to )


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

true

above - going to have a burga
me - going to have something too
below - trying to figure out how old is our Johnny


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha true,,,,,,,,,,,
above very clever lady,
me,, has lots of questions
below doesnt know what we are on about,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false I want to know to 
Above is a good friend
Me pain in the rear lol
Below also pain in the rear


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

TRUE,, yes i am,lol
ABOVE, getting drunk,
ME is tea total,,,
below is drunk to tut tut ,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

almost lol
Above is not t total
me definately not
balow getting drunk as we speak


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false.
i dont drink on sundays!

above: lives in the uk (sorry couldn't think of anything better)
Me: going to go to bed soon.
below: is tired.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

true
above isnt going to bed, we wont let her,
me isnt going to bed either
below is very drunk


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

not at all


above - missed Garry
me - was watching Crufts
below - missed Esined


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

kinda

above: is online (lol sorry i really can't think of anything)
me: listening to old music.
below: wants a chinese take away


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

could do!

above - what kind of music?
me - expecting kittens, might spend a night under the bed
below - getting drunker and drunker


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

it was pantera, just going through the music on my computer..

false.
above: is expecting 
me: needs to make my bed before i can sleep  (someone want to do it for me haha)
below: is p*ssed! lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

who me,!!!!! ??? never,
above sleeping in messy bed
me,, hates messy beds,
below, cant even find her bed,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

lol i can so falce
above h8s messy beds
me, dont give s**t if bed is messy as long as i could kip in it 
Below is half pissed hehe


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true lol makes a blooming change lol
Above can easily sleep in a messy bed
Me too 
Below hates mess


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol i can so falce
> above h8s messy beds
> *me, dont give s**t if bed is messy as long as i could kip in it *
> LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> true lol makes a blooming change lol
> Above can easily sleep in a messy bed
> Me too
> Below hates mess


false, dont give a s,

above - perfect partner to get drunk
me - thinking what I am doind here at 4 am
below - thinking that too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FALSE
above,, is crazy,
me is hungry,
below is wondering what to do tonight


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

trueee. i might go meet up with my friends again in central london.
above: is lovely 
me: annoyed at the tube system 
below: is listening to their favourite music?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false
above is annoyed
Me hungry 
below is also hungry


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false i've eaten too much 
above: needs to get some food 
me: listening to music
below: wants some chocolate


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

dont like chocolate

above - wearing an earphones
me - just had a chinise
below - been sick all day


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

nope yesterday lol
above is so much fun
me having a sandwich
below going to pub tonight


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

nope,, i wish 

above: is feeling better 
me: full
below: likes water


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

tttrrrruuuueeeee, especially after someones been sick in my car


above - took her headphones off and listening MM
me - missing my brother and wondering - hows he Today?
below - obcessed with icecream


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true and chocolate
aboves loves her brother
me is watching two and a half men
below has never heared of it


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false.
above: loves her dogs
me: needs to dye my hair
below: is tired


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

very

above - going to cuddle Tess
me - would like to
below - going to drop laptop on the floor


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

false, its working again
above: has to be joking when saying going to hug tess, she rolls in poo and MM hasn't washed her 
me: boreddd brainless
below: is also bored


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

not at the moment......


above - going to bath Tess
Me - not going to bath Tess
below - feeling sick again


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false I feel fine
aboves car is now clean again
Me eating omelette
below eating easter eggs


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false but wish I was
above has a lovely dog
Me answering my self, (should get more sleep lol)
below had lots of sleep


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

true, even thought was texting throught the night

above - going to get drunk tonight
me - have a canning plan
below - should get some sleep


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

true,feel tired
above going on a trip to see a relative,,sssshhhh
me,,, hungry need some lunch
below is going with above to surprise someone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true lol
above is also coming
me just has lunch
below wants to come along to


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

whoopppsss.....any body wants to come along?!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

??????????????????? yes lol
above wants to know if anyone wants to come along
me really does
below does not


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

might do
above is lucky ,i have no beer,,,,,
me,, hungry,
below, is having a sandwhich,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

false,, had chicken salad,,
above is me,
me,bored its so quiet on here,,,,,,,,
below,,,is allso bored,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

above - need an ear plugs
me - hungry
below - going out


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

false
above has a cat
me is bored
below has a demented hippo


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

50/50

above demented her hippo herself
me - not in demented hippos
below - just simply demented


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

true
above just plain crazy
me being eaten alive by a cat
below in love with a tree


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

??????please specify which one


above sounds like we are related
me - feel lonely
below - green with envy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

not really,,,,,,,,,,
ABOVE, busy with her kittens,,,,,,,,
ME feel sick ate to much chocolate
BELOW, doesnt have any chocolate,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false I have lots lol
avove feels sick
me has a can on my keyboard lol
below does too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

false, i have a shih tzu,,,,lol
above is eating a creme egg
me had a kitkat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
below doesnt like CHOCOLATE,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

false..thats slander collie LOL
Above is a chocoholic
Me so am I
Below is eating chocolate right now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

false,
above has to meet there kids from school in a minute,
me, just got mine,
below is getting hungry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> false,
> above has to meet there kids from school in a minute,
> me, just got mine,
> below is getting hungry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


been hungry all day, there's nothing to eat except corn flakes 
above: is going to cook soon?
me: doing stupid homework
below: wants to do my work for me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes ok,,, probably do it wrong,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
above fancies cheesey beans,,,,,,,lol
me,, gona do pie and mash,,me think,,,,
below wants egg and chips,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

false
Above : has a cute baby
Me : Is tired
Below : would love a million pounds heh


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

false.
Above is addicted to the forum
Me wants to learn the uke
Below dosnt play an instrument


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

true,
above wise head on young shoulders,
me,,,,,,,,full up,, just ate a big fry up,,,,,,,,,,,
below,,,,,,,,,,,is busy with puppies,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ha ha true,

me is feeding the dogs

below has a chocolate rabbit


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

false,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol
above is bored cos the weather is s***
me is allso bored cos the weather is s***
below has lots to do,, but cant be bothered,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

very true!

above has a dog that looks like Lassie!

me: feeling hung over

below: is thinkin about gettin something to eat


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

False

above: had a good night
me: tired
below: is reading a good book.


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

False (have just finished one though)
Above is reading a good book 
Me is desperatly pining for a dog
Below is lucky and has there own K9 freind


----------



## PugMan=) (May 22, 2008)

True 

Above loves mice

Me : wanting another dog

Below: is japanese


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

False and yes I love my mice but really want a dog!!!!!!!

Above owns a pug
Me loves pugs ugly cute faces lol
Below is a Sex Pistols fan.


----------

